# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  چه زبان برنامه نویسی رو شروع کنم ؟

## arianmahdavi78

باسلام خدمت تمام دوستان عزیز 
من 15 سالمه و می خوام یک زبان برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز رو شروع کنم تا حدودی هم تحت وب کار کردم ...
می خواستم بدونم از چه زبانی شروع کنم ؟
منبع آموزشی ؟
آیا لازم کلاس برم ( اگر هست معرفی کنید - ساکن تهرانم ) ؟
ممنون می شم به سوالاتم پاسخ بدید ... :چشمک:

----------


## shahramlp

سلام. با C شروع کن به جاوا ختم کن

----------


## abgosht

با جی شارپ شروع کن و با پرل ختم کن.

----------


## Jarvis

مسلما اگه میخواید برنامه نویس حرفه ای باشید و بتونید کار خوب انجام بدید باید با C شروع کنید ، وقتی C رو بلد باشید ، ++C رو که بزارن جلوتون اکثر مباحثش شبیه به همونه و یه جورایی به راحتی آب خوردن ++C رو هم یاد می گیرید .. و برای یاد گرفتن #C هم کارتون خیلی راحت میشه ... وقتی C رو یاد بگیرید به راحتی میتونید PHP هم یاد بگیرید ... و همینطور جاوا اسکریپت !
فقط این وسط شما هستید که برای برنامه نویسی تحت دسکتاپ ( نه سیستمی ) بین سی شارپ و دلفی یکی رو انتخاب می کنید. من خودم دلفی کار میکنم و خیلی هم راحتم چون وابسته به چارچوب خاصی نیست و در آینده داره به Cross-Platform بودن تبدیل میشه ( گرچه الان تا یه حدی پیش رفته )

به نظر من C یک زبانی هست که هر برنامه نویس ای باید با اون شروع کنه تا هم بقیه ی زبان ها رو بهتر درک کنه و هم راحت تر باشه.

موفق و مؤید باشید

----------


## csvbcscp

این روزا همه دوست دارن که خیلی زود به مقصد برسن
و خاصیت اکثر آدم ها اینه که می خوان راحت یاد بگیرن
اگه شما هم مثل همه فکر می کنی، وقتتو با موضوعات حاشیه ای تلف نکن
چون هنوز خیلی کم سن و سالی و به اندازه کافی وقت داری چند تا توصیه برات دارم

1. شروع کن، مهم نیست با چی فقط با قدرت شروع کن و ادامه بده
2. هدف داشته باش، اگه هدفت پول درآوردنه قبل از انتخاب یک زبان کافیه به استخدامی های روزنامه همشهری یه نگاه بندازی
3. علاقه اولین شرط یادگیریه، برای برنامه نویس شدن باید دیوانه باشی و دیوانه وار کامپیوترو دوست داشته باشی

*پس همین الان تصمیم بگیر و سراسیمه و بدون معطلی به کامپیوتر حمله کن*

کتاب بهترین منبع یادگیریه
اینترنت بهترین معلم و البته بهترین دوست شماست( البته اگه با مسایل حاشیه ای وقتتو هدر ندی)
کلاس محرک خوبیه، اما معجزه نمیکنه، به نظر من کلاس رفتن بهتر از نرفتنه

----------


## esafb52

برای سیستم طبق نظر دستمون یا دلفی یا سی شارپ

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> باسلام خدمت تمام دوستان عزیز 
> من 15 سالمه و می خوام یک زبان برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز رو شروع کنم تا حدودی هم تحت وب کار کردم ...
> می خواستم بدونم از چه زبانی شروع کنم ؟
> منبع آموزشی ؟
> آیا لازم کلاس برم ( اگر هست معرفی کنید - ساکن تهرانم ) ؟
> ممنون می شم به سوالاتم پاسخ بدید ...


دقیقا سنی که من شروع کردم ... بار ها این سوال رو من هم پرسیدم و به جواب های گوناگونی رسیسدم که همه به یک چیز ختم میشد ... نمیدونم جرا همه فکر مکنن هر کس C++‎ یا c یاد بگیره خیلی بهتره ... 
به عنوان کسی که 5 سال سسابقه ی برنامه نویسی رو داره و کسی که با زبان های C++‎ و C#‎ مسلط هست و الانم داره از راه این زبان ها پ.ل در میاره یک پیشنهاد برات دارم
هر کاری میکنی و هر جوری یاد میگیری و هرچی یاد میگیری فقط چند چیز رو فراموش نکن

1. برنامه نویسی وب رو یاد بگیر
2. سعی کن بهترین گرافیک و کارایی رو داشته باشن برنامه هات
3. همیشه فکر کن داری برای گوگل برنامه مینویسی و برنامه هات رو در این سطح بنویس

----------


## arianmahdavi78

ممنون از نظرات همه ي شما دوستان گل
دوستان اولا من براي پول دراوردن نمي خوام برنامه نويسي رو ياد بگيرم
دوما اگر ميشه يك منبع خوب معرفي كنيد

----------


## محسن=0

با C#‎ شرو کن . با هر چی دیدی ختم کن

----------


## Jarvis

> دوما اگر ميشه يك منبع خوب معرفي كنيد


 منبع برای چه زبانی ؟

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

یعنی چی ... هرکس واسه خودش یه نظر میده ... !
میدونید گفته های شما نه تنها میتونه سرنوشت کسی که این تایپیک رو باز کرده رو میتونه تغییر بده بلکه کسانی که این تایپیک رو میخونن هم تحت الشعاع قرار میگیرن ...
قرار نیست هرچی بلدیم بگیم بهتره که ... 

یعنی چی با این شروع کن و با این تموم کن ... مگه فروشگاهه

دوست عزیز که میگی j# ... یه دلیل بیار که j# از C#‎  و ... بهتره !

دوستانی که میگن c , C++‎ و C#‎ و j# و delphi و ... بر چه اساس میگین ... برتری این زبان ها نسبت به هم و نسبت به بقیه چیه ... !
اساسا باید یه مقاله در این مورد بنویسم... یادمه 3 سال پیش به خواطر همین موضوع چند ماهی عقب افتادم ... اینطوری نمیشه ... !
الان این دوستمون که هیچ حتی ارشد های برنامه نویسی هم سردرگم شدن ... من با چشمای خودمم دیدم (منظورم مهندس های نرم افزاره)!

----------


## csvbcscp

با شما موافقم، بدون دلیل حرف زدن فایده ای نداره و گره از کار کسی باز نمی کنه
اما شاید بعضی دوستان وقت ندارن که برای نظرشون دلیل بیارن(خوب این هم جای شکر داره که حداقل نظر میدن)
شما بهتر از من میدونید که برای مقایسه زبان ها باید فاکتور های زیادی رو در نظر گرفت و همه چیز نسبیه

به نظر بنده بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی زبانیه که 
اولا برای اون کاری که می خوای انجام بدی مناسب باشه
2. پشتیبانی خوبی داشته باشه و آینده داشته باشه
3. امکانات زیادی داشته باشه و در عین حال یادگیریش ساده باشه
4. مستندات کاملی داشته باشه
و از همه مهم تر پر طرفدار باشه، یعنی اکثر افراد و شر کت ها برای کارشون اونو انتخاب کرده باشن

من تنها یک زبان با تمام ویژگی های بالا میشناسم و اونم سی شارپه و به تمام افراد (چه حرفه ای چه تازه وارد) توصیه می کنم که اولین انتخابشون باشه

----------


## csvbcscp

دوستان زیادی در مورد مقایسه زبان ها مقاله نوشتن کافیه تو گوگل جستجو کنی
بنده هم کتابی برای مقایسه دو زبان پرطرفدار یعنی سی++ و سی شارپ نوشتم
که به دلیل قوانین سایت نمی تونم لینک بزارم  (C++‎ بهتر است یا C#‎

----------


## arianmahdavi78

> دوستان زیادی در مورد مقایسه زبان ها مقاله نوشتن کافیه تو گوگل جستجو کنی
> بنده هم کتابی برای مقایسه دو زبان پرطرفدار یعنی سی++ و سی شارپ نوشتم
> که به دلیل قوانین سایت نمی تونم لینک بزارم  (C++‎ بهتر است یا C#‎


 ممنون من بالاخره تصميم رو گرفتم مي خوام C#‎ رو شروع كنم ...
مي شه منبع يا كتاب خوبي به من معرفي كنيد ؟

----------


## p30online

سعی کن زبان برنامه نویسی تحت وب را یاد بگیری!
یه دوستمون هم گفتن که شما c  را یاد بگیر که نظر من هم مثبت است ! چون از اونجا شروع کنی برنامه های دیگر برات راحت تر جا می افته!و....
ما (ایرانی ها) عادت داریم هر کاری را خودمون شخصا تجربه کنیم !

----------


## shahramlp

خوب دوستان راست میگن باید دلیل آورد. میگم با _c_ شروع کن چون برای برنامه نویس شدن باید اول با منطق برنامه نویسی آشنا بشی منطق برنامه نویسی هم از طریق زبانهای ساخت یافته و روالی قابل فهمه حالا به قول اساتید که میگن اصلا انسان به صورت شی گرا فکر میکنه به نظر من هم درسته ولی پای پیاده سازی تفکرات که میرسیم میبینیم باید به صورت تابعی  یا همون ساخت یافته پیاده بشن حتی توی زبانهای 100 درصد شی گرایی مثل جاوا فارق از اینکه حتی اگه خودت هم نخای شی گرا بنویسی خواه نا خواه برنامت شی گرا میشه ولی بازم کار اصلی رو متدها انجام میدن پس اگه میگم منطق برنامه سازی با زبانهای ساخت یافته قابل فهمه از این حقیر بپذیرید خوب حالا که c رو یاد گرفتید  یه مقدار این شاخه اون شاخه میپرید بعد میرسید به C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ با C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ با مباحث شی گرایی آشنا میشید و متوجه تر و تمیزی این زبان و  شی گرایی میشید یه مقدار راه که افتادید و رسیدید به جایی که میخواید یه برنامه‌ی درست و حسابی بنویسید میبینید که واسه یه برنامه که یه رابط گرافیکی ساده داشته باشه چقدر اذیت میشید باز این در اون در میزنید و اینترنت رو زیرو رو میکنید البته ممکنه توی همین حین با Qt و Visual C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ یا  wxWidgets یا GTK+ یا ... آشنا بشید که وقتی شدید به زودی رهاشون خواهید کرد و خودتون اون موقع میفهمید چرا بعد دو باره میرید سراغ اینترنت که ای بابا یه زبون نیست که به درد دنیا و آخرت ما بخوره بعد بر میخورید به یه عدد که گفته این زبون روی 3 میلیارد دستگاه داره اجرا میشه توی وب کاربرد داره توی سیستمهای Embed کاربرد داره توی لینوکس توی ویندوز توی مک توی یونیکس  کاربرد داره و از همه مهمتر زبون اصلی اندرویده و ... بعد میگید خوب این چه زبونی میتونه باشه؟جوابی که میشنوید اینه: JAVA .بعد میرید سروقت جاوا و توی چند صفحه‌ی اول مطالعتون که قاعدتا تاریخچه هست متوجه میشید کهC#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ تقلیدی از جاواست که با خودتون میگید چه خوب هر وقت من اینو یاد بگیرم پس C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ رو هم یاد گرفتم بعد یه مدت هم میبینید که چقدر معتاد جاوا شدید و حاظر نیستید با هیچی عوضش کنید. با تمامی این اوصاف بازم تصمیم با شماست

----------


## csvbcscp

> ممنون من بالاخره تصميم رو گرفتم مي خوام C#‎‎ رو شروع كنم ...
> مي شه منبع يا كتاب خوبي به من معرفي كنيد ؟


بهتون تبریک میگم
منابع خوب زیاد هست کافیه یه سرچ کوچولو تو گوگل بزنی
اما برای شروع من فیلم های آقای مهرداد نادری رو به شما توصیه می کنم، چون هم ساده است و هم واقعاً کاربردیه، فیلم هاشو تو سایت آپارات میتونی دانلود کنی

اگه زبان انگلیسیت خوبه کتاب های انتشارات O Reily رو بهتون پیشنهاد می کنم،( کارشون محشره، توصیه می کنم بعد از خوندن منابع فارسی حتماً کمی وقت هم برای مطالعه منابع زبان اصلی بزاری)

کتاب های فارسی هم ، همشون خوبن، سعی کن اگه خواستی کتاب بگیری(جدید ترینش رو بگیر)

موفق باشی دوست من

----------


## esafb52

من برای درک مفاهیم پایه شی گرایی فیلم های جناب استاد روشن پور رو توصیه میکنم

----------


## علی متقی پور

با سلام

انیشتین میگه:
دو چیز انتها نداره
"کهکشان، حماقت بشر، در مورد اول زیاد مطمئن نیستم"

هرگز بسمت سی یا سی پلا پلاس نرو
از روز اول با سی شارپ شروع کن و به انتهاش هم فکر نکن
زیاد هم مشورت نگیر چون اغلب مشاوره ها اشتباهه. اکثر افراد میخوان بگم راهی که ما رفتیم درسته. برنامه نویسی که مثلا 10 ساله داره کار میکنه نمیتونه بپذیره اون زحمتی که برای یادگیری سی و سی پلاس پلاس کشیده دیگه الان هیچ سودی براش نداره و بهمین خاطر میخواد القاء کنه که همه باید این راه رو برن
متاسفانه این فریبیست که هر روزه تو این فروم ها ترویج میشه.

----------


## csvbcscp

> با سلام
> 
> انیشتین میگه:
> دو چیز انتها نداره
> "کهکشان، حماقت بشر، در مورد اول زیاد مطمئن نیستم"
> 
> هرگز بسمت سی یا سی پلا پلاس نرو
> از روز اول با سی شارپ شروع کن و به انتهاش هم فکر نکن
> زیاد هم مشورت نگیر چون اغلب مشاوره ها اشتباهه. اکثر افراد میخوان بگم راهی که ما رفتیم درسته. برنامه نویسی که مثلا 10 ساله داره کار میکنه نمیتونه بپذیره اون زحمتی که برای یادگیری سی و سی پلاس پلاس کشیده دیگه الان هیچ سودی براش نداره و بهمین خاطر میخواد القاء کنه که همه باید این راه رو برن
> متاسفانه این فریبیست که هر روزه تو این فروم ها ترویج میشه.


بابت نکته به جایی که گفتین متشکرم
من هم با آقای متقی پور کاملاً موافقم، البته اگه انسان عمر نا محدودی داشت، حرف بقیه دوستان هم درست بود، امتحان کردن سی و سی پلاس بد نیست، اما همه چیز رو نمیشه یکجا داشت، مگر اینکه بعضی از منابع مثل زمان نامحدود باشن، که متاسفانه نیست

----------


## eshpilen

آدمهای شرایط برونی و درونی متفاوتی دارن.
نمیشه یه نسخهء واحد برای همه پیچید.
بطور مثال بنده خودم خوره بودم، نیاز مالی ضروری هم نداشتم، رفتم زبانهای مختلف در حیطه های مختلفی رو یاد گرفتم.
الانم هنوز یجورایی همه کاره هیچ کاره ام! ولی راضی هستم، و میتونم خیلی برنامه هایی بنویسم و کارهایی بکنم که بیشتر افراد نمیتونن.
در هر زمینه ای هم که برم و بخوام تخصص و فعالیت متمرکز روش داشته باشم، سرعت و راحتی موفقیتم واقعا بالا خواهد بود، چون پایه قوی دارم و با چیزهای متنوع و گسترده ای آشنا شدم و دست و پنجه نرم کردم.
یجورایی من میخواستم همه کاره بشم، ولی این زمان و کار زیادی میبره، مثل یک ساختمان عظیم و پیچیده همه منظوره که فقط ساختن پایه اون سالها طول میکشه.
بیشتر بقیهء مردم ساختمان های کوچکتر و با کاربرد محدودتری رو شروع میکنن، بخاطر همین سریعتر و راحتتر به نتیجه میرسن. اما مسلما ساختمان من اگر بتونم نهایتا تکمیلش کنم و فرصت بهره برداری ازش رو پیدا کنم، چیز برتری خواهد بود.
منظورم از بهره برداری هم لزوما پول و درآمد نیست. میگم که من خب خوره بودم دیگه!!

اما درمورد زبانهایی مثل سی و سی++.
من خودم اول و از اساس سی رو یاد گرفتم. از اولین زبانهای برنامه نویسی بود که یاد گرفتم. قبلش با BASIC کار کرده بودم. از پاسکال هم خوشم نمی آمد.
سی++ کمتر کار کردم.

شما میگید یادگیری و کار با سی و سی++ وقت تلف کردنه.
خب ببینید این حرف رو اگر بطور کلی و مطلق میزنید بنظر من بطور حتم اشتباهه.
ولی اگر به یک سناریو خاص، ولو متداول، مثل عموم افرادی که میخوان هرچه سریعتر و راحتتر برنامه نویسی در حد برنامه ها و فرصتهای شغلی بازاری و کلیشه ای رو یاد بگیرن و درآمدی داشته باشن، اونوقت مشکل زیادی نیست که بگید اصلا دنبال سی و سی++ نرو و برو دنبال سی شارپ. ولی با اینحال منکه اساسا شک دارم کسی بتونه فقط با سی شارپ به این راحتی و سرعت برنامه نویس بدردبخوری بشه که بتونه فرصت شغلی و درآمد مکفی و مطمئنی برای زندگی خودش داشته باشه. حداقلش بعدا دردسر زیاد براش پیش خواهد آمد.
من برنامه های دات نت دیدم که پر از باگ و چیزهای خنده دار بودن، و از این بابت ناراحتی و برخورد هم پیش آمده میان افراد مسئول اونها و مشتریان و دیگران، خودم مستقیما دیدم و تجربه کردم و موثق است این قضیه. خب این برنامه ها رو شاید همین افرادی نوشتن که اینطور سریع و راحت میان و با دات نت و سی شارپ برنامه نویس میشن و وارد کار عملی و تجاری میشن. نه؟

سی یکی از اجداد اصلی بیشتر زبانهای برنامه نویسی و سیستمهاست. سختی و سطح پایین بودن اون باعث میشه آدم اگر خوب یاد بگیره و زحمت بکشه، بینش عمیق و گسترده و ورزیدگی ذهنی خوبی در زمینهء کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی پیدا کنه، که این بعدها در یادگیری زبانها و چیزهای دیگر و حل هرگونه مسئله و مشکل و طراحی الگوریتم های برنامه نویسی طبیعتا میتونه خیلی مفید یا حتی ضروری باشه.
از نظر کاربرد هم که خب فکر نمیکنم تمام دنیا یا حتی بخش بیشتر دنیا، هنوزم که هنوزه، فقط میکروسافت، ویندوز، و اونم فقط محیط برنامه نویسی دات نت و سی شارپ باشه.
در کل در دنیا این زبانها هنوز هم به خوبی زنده و فعال هستن. فقط سهم و حیطهء اونا به مرور آب رفته، ولی هنوزم خیلی زیاد و سرشار از فعالیت و زندگی و بنابراین احتمالا کار و فرصتهای شغلی و درآمد و نیاز جهانی است. البته مسلما منظورم برای دوتا برنامه نویس استاندارد داخلی خودمون نیست!
تا زمانی که بازمتن هست، لینوکس هست، BSD هست، انواع متنوعی از سیستم عاملها و پلتفرمها و معماری های سخت افزاری، این همه دنیای متن باز و نرم افزار آزاد هست، دانشگاهها و دانشجوها هستن، موسسات تحقیقاتی هستن، شرکتهای خلاق و مهم و قدرتمند دیگری غیر از میکروسافت هستن (لزوما نه به اون بزرگی)، این همه برنامه و برنامه نویس و کتابخانه های سی و سی++ هست، سخت افزارهای خاص و سفارشی هستن، سیستمهای embedded و غیره و غیره، سی و سی++ هنوز هم کاربرد حیاتی و زیادی دارن در دنیا.
البته بنده فکر میکنم منظور شما همون سناریوهای خاص و کلیشه ای عمومی خودمون بوده. ولی بهرحال بهتره که این موارد دیگر هم گفته بشن تا مطلب کامل و دقیق باشه و دیگران رو به اشتباه نندازه. بهتره همیشه سعی کنید وقتی چیزی میگید، جوانب و پیشفرض های مهم اون رو مشخص کنید.

----------


## csvbcscp

> آدمهای شرایط برونی و درونی متفاوتی دارن.
> نمیشه یه نسخهء واحد برای همه پیچید.
> بطور مثال بنده خودم خوره بودم، نیاز مالی ضروری هم نداشتم، رفتم زبانهای مختلف در حیطه های مختلفی رو یاد گرفتم.
> الانم هنوز یجورایی همه کاره هیچ کاره ام! ولی راضی هستم، و میتونم خیلی برنامه هایی بنویسم و کارهایی بکنم که بیشتر افراد نمیتونن.
> در هر زمینه ای هم که برم و بخوام تخصص و فعالیت متمرکز روش داشته باشم، سرعت و راحتی موفقیتم واقعا بالا خواهد بود، چون پایه قوی دارم و با چیزهای متنوع و گسترده ای آشنا شدم و دست و پنجه نرم کردم.
> یجورایی من میخواستم همه کاره بشم، ولی این زمان و کار زیادی میبره، مثل یک ساختمان عظیم و پیچیده همه منظوره که فقط ساختن پایه اون سالها طول میکشه.
> بیشتر بقیهء مردم ساختمان های کوچکتر و با کاربرد محدودتری رو شروع میکنن، بخاطر همین سریعتر و راحتتر به نتیجه میرسن. اما مسلما ساختمان من اگر بتونم نهایتا تکمیلش کنم و فرصت بهره برداری ازش رو پیدا کنم، چیز برتری خواهد بود.
> منظورم از بهره برداری هم لزوما پول و درآمد نیست. میگم که من خب خوره بودم دیگه!!
> 
> ...


واقعاً لذت بردم، آفرین بر شما
وقتی میبینم کسی  انقدر با منطق و دلیل صحبت می کنه واقعاً به وجد میام
سی یکم قدیمیه و کار کردن با اون سناریو های کمی رو شامل میشه و بیشتر بدرد رشته الکترونیک می خوره.(من دوسش ندارم)
سی پلاس واقعاً بی نظیر و قدرتمنده، و ویژگی های منحصر به فردی داره که تو هیچ زبان دیگه ای نمی شه پیدا کرد(مثلاً C++‎ تنها کامپایلریه که میشه هم کد های مدیریت شده و هم کد محلی باهاش درست کنی و هر دو رو تو یک ماژول ترکیب کنی"به نظر من این فوق العاده است")

شروع با سی و سی پلاس میتونه پایه های محکمی رو در برنامه نویس بوجود بیاره، به شرط اینکه زمان بیشتری برای یادگیریش بزاری و سختی و مشقت بیشتری رو به خودت بقبولونی، اما نتیجه خوبی هم بهت میده(میتونی تو سکو هایی بغیر از ویندوز هم فعالیت کنی و برنامه نویسی رو به معنای واقعی کلمه درک کنی)
اما من همیشه از طرفدار های پرو پاقرص پلت فرم دات نت هستم(دلایل زیادی برای این کار دارم، مثلاً گسترش استفاده از اون، امکاناتی که برای برنامه نویس فراهم می کنه (حتی توی کتاب C++‎ بهتر است یا سی C#‎ ثابت کردم که خیلی از مواقع کارایی و سرعت اجرای بیشتری نسبت به کد های محلی داره)
و سی شارپ توی پلت فرم دات نت یک زبان بی نظیره که میتونه تمام نیازهای برنامه نویس رو با کمترین زحمت برطرف کنه، بازار کار بی رقیبی داره، متابع یادگیری و مستنداتش با هیچ زبان دیگه ای قابل مقایسه نیست، محیط توسعه ش یعنی ویژوال استودیو بهترین محیط توسعه تو جهانه و بیشتر ویژگی های قدرتمند زبان های پیشین رو با خودش آورده و شباهت زیادی به برادر های بزرگترش(جاوا و سی پلاس) داره،(البته با حذف برخی از پیچیدگی های بی مورد) و ...

به همین خاطر همیشه پیشنهاد میکنم
اگه تازه می خوای برنامه نویس بشی سی شارپ بهترین و سریع ترین انتخابه
اگه قبلاً جاوا و سی پلاس رو امتحان کردی و به نتیجه دلخواه نرسیدی، به دلیل شباهت زیادش با سی شارپ احتمالاً خیلی سریع میتونی تو این زبان جدید موفق بشی
اگه حرفه ای هستی در 99.9 درصد موارد سی شارپ به بهترین شکل ممکن با وقت و هزینه کمتر و گاهی حتی با کارایی بهتر، کار شما رو انجام میده، پس بد نیست که تجربه خوبی که من تو این زمینه داشتم رو شما هم امتحان کنید)

----------


## eshpilen

> سی یکم قدیمیه و کار کردن با اون سناریو های کمی رو شامل میشه و بیشتر بدرد رشته الکترونیک می خوره.(من دوسش ندارم)


همین سی، اساس سیستم عامل لینوکسه.
یک محیط دسکتاپ اصلی لینوکس هم با سی نوشته شده (gnome).
یک کتابخانهء GUI widget و اینطور چیزا هم داره بنام ‎GTK+‎ (که gnome با همین کار میکنه).
GIMP رو هم که یه چیزی شبیه فتوشاپ است در لینوکس، با همین GTK+‎ نوشتن. درواقع تاجاییکه یادمه، GTK رو اول برای پروژهء GIMP درست کرده بودن!
شما میتونی راحتتر از چیزی که فکر میکنی باهاش برنامه های دسکتاپ درست کنی.
البته طبیعتا به پای سی شارپ یا حتی سی++ نمیرسه، ولی اونقدرها هم سخت نیست.




> بازار کار بی رقیبی داره


شک دارم.
بازار دات نت بیشتر محدود به یک حیطه و برنامه نویسان خاصی میشه.
در سطح جهانی بخوای بررسی کنی، خیلی شغلها خیلی برنامه ها خیلی محیطها خیلی شرکتها هستن که چیزهای دیگری «هم» میخوان، یا اصلا دات نت نمیخوان!
مثلا همین PHP آمار وب رو قبضه کرده، و کلی فرصت شغلی براش هست. البته توی ایران رو نمیگم. در کل جهان منظورمه.
کلا بازمتن خیلی طرفدار و کاربرد داره در سطح دنیا.




> متابع یادگیری و مستنداتش با هیچ زبان دیگه ای قابل مقایسه نیست


بازم شک دارم!
منابع محیطهای بازمتن از نظر حجم و کیفیت در حد بالایی هستن.
مثلا شما همین PHP رو مقایسه کن با دات نت. منکه تاحالا متوجه نشده بودم که منابع دات نت بیشتر و بهتر باشن! شما بر اساس چه سند و دلیل روشن و محکمی میتونید از این قضیه مطمئن باشید؟
اتفاقا منابع PHP و مخلفاتش بنظرم بیشتر میامده. البته شاید درواقع اینطور نباشه، ولی بهرحال تفاوت اونقدری زیاد نیست که خیلی مشهود باشه.

تازه همین سی و سی++ که هنوز هم کاملا زنده هستن، خیلی باسابقه تر از دات نت هستن و کاربرد گسترده تری داشتن (در انواع برنامه ها از هستهء سیستم عامل تا انواع اپلیکیشن های خط فرمان و دسکتاپ و حتی اپلیکیشن های وب!!)، و تاحالا متوجه نشدم در چیزی از نظر منابع کم و کسری ای داشته باشن. یه سرچ گوگل بزنی واسه هرچیزی بالاخره معمولا کلی منبع پیدا میشه.
یعنی واقعا منابع دات نت وسیعتر و با کیفیت تر از منابع سی++ است؟
منکه شک دارم!
احتمالا شما از دید یک حیطهء خاص و محدود و خیلی کلیشه ای و بازاری بهش نگاه کردید (اونم بازار کار داخلی خودمون).

برنامه نویس هم اون نیست که بدون ویژوال استودیو و منابع متمرکز یک شرکت خاص، کاری ازش برنیاد!
البته شاید این برای یک برنامه نویس معمولی میکروسافت زده قابل قبول باشه، اما تعریف کلی برنامه نویس و دنیای برنامه نویسی این نیست.
برنامه نویس باید قدرتمند و بدون حد و مرز باشه. اینقدر عاجز و ترسو نباشه که بدون ویژوال استودیو و میکروسافت هیچ کاری ازش برنیاد و جرات یا توان نداشته باشه که سویچ کنه به یک پلتفرم یا زبان دیگه.
من دات نت رو هم مطالعه کردم.
یکی از مدیران انجمن های همین فروم یک بار ادعا کرد که دات نت رو نمیشه (یا زیادی سخت و پیچیده است) که بدون ویژوال استودیو کار کرد. من با یک تست عملی ساده بهش ثابت کردم که این گفته بی پایه است و میشه بدون ویژوال استودیو هم مثلا یک سایت ASP.NET رو طراحی و تست کرد. کار سختی هم نبود و هیچ چیز پیچیده ای درکار نبود و نیازی به فایلها و کدهای پیچ در پیچی که ویژوال استودیو بطور خودکار تولید کنه نبود. تازه منم اول مطمئن نبودم اما سریع چندتا حدس و تست انجام دادم و راهش انداختم. مثلا پراسس و فایل اجرایی وب سرور مخصوص توسعه و تست ای رو که ویژوال استودیو اجرا میکرد شناسایی کردم و خودم مستقیما راهش انداختم بدون نیاز به اینکه ویژوال استودیو رو باز کنی یا برنامهء اضافه ای روی سیستم نصب کنی. دستورات موجود در فایلهای کانفیگی که ویژوال استودیو بطور خودکار تولید میکنه فهمیدم که درواقع به هیچکدام نیاز اساسی نیست و صرفا یکسری مقادیر و تمپلیت های پیشفرض هستن که آدم هروقت هرکدام رو نیاز خاصی داشت میتونه دستکاری/ایجاد کنه.
حالا منظورم چیه؟ منظورم اینه که برنامه نویسان دات نت حتی از ماهیت و ساختار و قابلیت های زبان و پلتفرم خودشون هم درست و حسابی خبر ندارن و خوب درک نمیکنن محیطی رو که باهاش کار میکنن. یعنی اینقدر ضعیف هستن! سالها باهاش کار میکنن اما هنوز ازش سردرنمیارن و جز یک روش کار کلیشه ای و حفظی چیزی ازشون برنمیاد.
حتی میکروسافت هم دربارهء برنامه نویسی اونطوری فکر نمیکنه که بیشتر برنامه نویسان میکروسافت زده فکر میکنن.
استفاده از محصولات میکروسافت بصورت انحصاری و یادگیری برنامه نویسی با این محیط، باعث بوجود آمدن روز افزون یکسری برنامه نویسان سطحی و ناتوان با تصورات نادرست شده.
من چرا حتی بدون سابقه و تجربهء عملی خاصی تونستم بهتر از برنامه نویسان چند ساله دات نت، ساختار و طرز کار و ملزومات اون رو اینقدر راحت و سریع تشخیص بدم؟ چون پایهء برنامه نویسی من قویتره. دانش و بینش پایهء گسترده ای دارم. منم اگر میخواستم فقط به محیط ویندوز و میکروسافت اکتفا کنم و برنامه نویسی رو با ویژوال استودیو شروع و تموم کنم، فرق زیادی با اونا نداشتم و دنیا رو از اون دریچه میدیدم.

----------


## علی متقی پور

واقعا نمیفهمم بدون ویژوال استدیو برنامه نوشتن چه افتخاری داره؟
اصولا اینکه شما بدون IDE هم بتونی برنامه بنویسی چه مزیتیه؟
برنامه نویسی که پیدا کردن اب و غذا تو بیابون نیست که. شما در لحظات مرگ و زندگی که نیاز نداری برنامه بنویسی. شما منحصرا در جاهایی امکان برنامه نوشتن را داری که به سیستم دسترسی داشته باشی. و خب روی ه سیستم امروزی ای میشه VS رو نصب کرد.
برنامه نیوسی یعنی تلاش برای یافتن ساده ترین، سریع ترین و بهینه ترین الگوریتم برای صحبت با کامپیوتر برای انجام عمل مورد نظر ما. ما بقیش دیگه ادعاهای الکی و بی فایدس

----------


## eshpilen

من نمیگم بریم بدون محیط ویژوال برنامه بنویسیم و کامندلاین کار کنیم، اما برای درک و شناخت گسترده و عمیق در دنیای کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی، باید این دانش و مهارت رو هم بصورت حداقلی هم که شده داشته باشیم. برای این هم طبیعتا نیاز به مطالعه و یادگیری و کمی تمرین عملی داره. مطالعه و یادگیری ای که البته کار راحت و یک هفته ای نیست. به مرور آدم چیزهای مختلف رو که تجربه میکنه و تحقیق و مطالعه میکنه و یاد میگیره هست که یک دانش و بینش جامع و بقدر کافی مطمئن و دقیقی رو میتونه بدست بیاره.

درمورد نمونه های عملی هم خب همهء زبانها و پلتفرمها که ویندوز و دات نت و میکروسافت نیست. یه برنامه نویس چرا باید بعد از سالها اینقدر ضعیف و ذلیل بمونه که خیلی وابسته به محیط و ابزارهای بخصوصی باشه و اگر نیاز شد نتونه و جرات نداشته باشه که براحتی کافی بین پلتفرم ها و زبانها سویچ کنه؟
این سویچ کردن میتونه یه جاهایی در زندگی لازم بشه. میتونه باعث پیشرفت های علمی و شغلی بشه و به زحمتش بیارزه.
ولی اگر شما راضی هستید به یک شغل ثابت با درآمد خاصی و نسبتا اطمینان دارید که به این زودی ها هم تغییر و تحول شدیدی نمیکنه بازار کار شما و مجبور به تغییر و تفکر مجدد نمیشید، خب مشکلی نداره، ولی نگید که چنین فردی برنامه نویس قوی ای هست. من میگم حداقل برنامه نویسان خیلی قوی تری در دنیا وجود دارن. و من شخصا دوست ندارم از اونا کمتر باشم، وقتی میتونم این فاصله رو از بین ببرم یا کم کنم.

یوقت ممکنه حتی شما بعنوان برنامه نویس پروژه ای/سفارشی یا توی شرکتی هم که کار میکنید با مواردی از نیاز به درگیری با محیطها و زبانها و پلتفرم های دیگه برخورد کنید. خیلی موارد اینطور بارها شده پیش اومدن. اونطور مواقع اگر برنامه نویس از این درپیتی های میکروسافت زده باشه، توی چیزهای نسبتا ساده ای هم که نیاز به دانش و قدرت خیلی زیادی ندارن کار زیادی ازش برنمیاد، و اونوقت مجبورن با هزینه و دردسر بیشتر یه فکر دیگه بکنن، یا یه برنامه نویس دیگر در اون زبان و پلتفرم رو اجیر بکنن، از دیگران کمک بگیرن و غیره؛ بهرحال اینم یجورایی از نظر شان قدرت و امنیت شغلی برنامه نویس و بقای کلی شرکتها جالب نیست و چه بهتر که یک فرد که خودش رو برنامه نویس مینامه بتونه از عهدهء مسائلی که خیلی هم بزرگ و پیچیده نیستن و نیاز به یادگیری گسترده و طولانی مدت خاصی ندارن بربیاد. زبانها و برنامه ها و پلتفرمهای دیگه که یه چیز جدایی از دنیای علم رایانه و برنامه نویسی نیستن، و اساس همه مشترک هست، و خیلی چیزها در سطوح دیگر هم با هم دارن که کاملا یا تاحد زیادی مشابه هستن.

ضمنا من مثلا شده خودم چون سیستم ضعیف و قدیمی ای دارم اصلا از باز کردن ویژوال استودیو وحشت داشتم. نمیتونم هی بخاطر هرکار کوچکی بازش کنم. اینقدر طول میکشه باز شه و اینقدر سنگین و کند و اعصاب خوردکن میشه که دستی کد بزنم و در خط فرمان کار کنم راحتترم و کارم سریعتر و راحتتر پیش میره.
این حداقل یه مورد نیاز عملی؛ با اینکه شاید خنده دار و کوچک بنظر برسه، اما دنیا و واقعیت ما از این چیزهای خنده دار و کوچک زیاد داره و همینا هم توی زندگی ما تاثیر مشهودی دارن در کل.
البته من کلا بیشتر با زبانها و ابزارهای بازمتن آشنا هستم و کار کردم، که برای سیستم و جیب امثال منم بهینه تر هستن!
هنوزم خیلی کارها رو میشه انجام داد بدون این همه ابزارهای سنگین و سیستمهای گران قیمت. یه آدمی که سواد و همتش رو داشته باشه با همون کامندلاین برنامه مینویسه و کارهایی میکنه که دوتا بچه سوسول میکروسافتی با سیستمهای آنچنانی نمیتونن و توش میمونن.
البته من نمیگم بریم راه راحت رو ول کنیم، یا اینکه بخاطر خودنمایی این کارها رو بکنیم. فقط دارم میگم یه وقتایی و حداقل برای بعضیا بعضی وقتا در زندگی هم ممکنه همین مسائل به ظاهر ساده، مفید یا حتی لازم باشن. من لزومی نداره وقتی پول و درآمد زیادی ندارم، سیستم آنچنانی ندارم، خودم رو محدود به پلتفرم ویندوز، میکروسافت، ویژوال استودیو و این حرفا بکنم، میتونم با لینوکس کار کنم، میتونم با زبانهای متن باز کار کنم، میتونم با کامندلاین کار کنم. داشتن این توانایی به من اعتمادبنفس و انعطاف میده در همین وهلهء اول. به اهمیت کلی و موارد دیگری هم که ممکنه این دانش و توانایی ها مفید یا لازم باشن در بالاتر اشاره کردم.

----------


## eshpilen

یوقت میبینی یه سازمانی یه شرکتی گیر میکنه روی یک پلتفرم ویندوز بخاطر همین ناتوانی و ترس منابع انسانی خودش.
یعنی در درازمدت براش صرف نمیکنه و بهتره مثلا به لینوکس یا زبان و محیط دیگری کوچ کنه، همونطور که خیلی شرکتها در دنیا همیشه این کار رو کردن و میکنن، و خیلی ها اصلا از اول لینوکس رو انتخاب میکنن بخاطر مزایای مالی و فنی و قانونی که براشون داره (اعم از درازمدت تا طولانی مدت).

بنظر من آدم حتی الامکان هرچی توانایی و انعطاف داشته باشه خوبه و به نفع خودشه.
من یوقت برای خودم بخوام یه کاری بکنم، چه برنامه نویسی چه راه اندازی سرور و تشکیلات و سرویسی هرچی که باشه، سیستمهای گسترده و چند قسمتی، این پایه و پتانسیل رو در خودم میبینم و از این بابت احساس قدرت میکنم؛ فقط یه آپشن یا آپشن های محدودی ندارم، بلکه میتونم برم دنبال اون چیزی که در طولانی مدت به نفع میبینم.
هرجا روی هر سیستمی در هر کشوری با هر شرایطی هر قانونی، میتونم تطابق پیدا کنم درصورت لزوم.
حتی اگر زمانی یک پلتفرمی منقرض بشه، میکروسافت منقرض بشه و غیره.

البته این حرفا شاید سناریوهای غیرواقعی بنظر بیاد، و برای خیلی افراد عادی محتمل و مهم نباشه، ولی مسلما برای یه خوره و کسی که میخواد تاحدممکن بدون محدودیت و وابستگی باشه خب قضیه خیلی فرق میکنه.

بهرحال مثل سفر کردن میمونه. گفتن که بسیار سفر باید، تا پخته شود خامی!
همینطور هم در دنیای رایانه و برنامه نویسی نباید محدود بود فقط به شهری که درش به دنیا آمدی و رشد و زندگی کردی. البته اگر آدم میخواد واقعا پخته بشه.
همهء مسائل و اهداف که صرف یک درآمد و شغل کلیشه ای داشتن نیست.
آدم خودش هم مهمه. و اهداف و نیازهای دیگری هم حداقل بعضی ها دارن.

همین الان ببین مثلا ذهنیت میکروسافت زده ها درمورد دنیا و تاریخ کامپیوتر و  برنامه نویسی، چقدر با اونایی که خیلی گسترده تر و عمیق تر کار و تحقیق  کردن فرق میکنه. در ظاهر شاید و براحتی مشخص نشه، اما تصورات ناقص و ضعیف و  آمیخته با اشتباهات در میان افرادی که محیط یادگیری محدودی داشتن طبیعتا  بیشتره.
یعنی نخبه ها و آدمهای به اصطلاح روشن شده، قاعدتا انتظار میره که در دستهء دوم بیشتر ظهور کنن تا دستهء اول.
آدمی که دانش و تجربهء محدود داره، دیدش نسبت به واقعیت های محیط اطراف خودش هم به همون نسبت محدوده، و بنابراین ممکنه در خیلی چیزها در زندگی، منجمله آیندهء کاری و انتخابهای حرفه ای خودش، نتونه درست قضاوت کنه و  تصمیم درست یا بهینه بگیره.

آدمهای وابسته، بقیهء اجتماع رو هم آلوده میکنن. باعث گمراهی میشن. باعث ضعف و وابستگی بقیه هم میشن، درحالیکه شاید میشد آلترناتیوهایی بهتری رو انتخاب کرد که در کل و نهایت بهتر باشن.
وقتی کسی نمیاد به خودش زحمت نمیده، جرات نمیده، دنبال چیزها و دنیاهای دیگه بره، اون میشه عامل انتشار و استحکام بیشتر همون دنیای محدود خودش در جامعه، با تولید برنامه های وابسته، مقاله های وابسته و محدود به یک شرکت و پلتفرم خاص، تبلیغ و تحمیل مستقیم و غیرمستقیم اون محیط و شرکت در جامعه، و وابستگی و نداشتن انعطاف و آپشن های متعدد و متنوع هم برای یک جامعه در کل و در نهایت چیز خوبی نیست.
این خوب نیست که ما خیلی وابسته به میکروسافت و بردهء بی اختیارش باشیم.
همه چیز رو نباید از یک دید صرف شخصی بررسی و تحلیل کرد.
بالاخره آدم وقتی میتونه و فرصت داره، چرا برای تعالی و پیشرفت بهینهء جامعهء خودش و بلکه کل جهان هم دست به انتخاب های آگاهانه و شجاعانه نزنه و نقشی ایفا نکنه؟
یک نقش افراد نخبه و باتجربه و صاحبنظر همینه.
ولی اول باید دانش و توانش رو پیدا کرد.

----------


## eshpilen

شما اگر میخواید محدود و کوچک فکر کنید، خب پس همینطور فکر و عمل کنید.
ولی دیگه نیاید شعار بدید و بگید که ما مثلا از آمریکایی ها و اروپایی ها و غیره چی کم داریم خیلی هم استعداد و هوش داریم و اونا هرکاری میکنن هر شرکتی میزنن هر برنامه و هر پروژه ای که درست میکنن ما هم میتونیم و میکنیم.
واقعا مثلا توی آمریکا اینقدر به شدت ایران که اکثریت وابسته به ویندوز و میکروسافت و دات نت و اینها هستن، برنامه نویسانش، شرکتهاش، کمپانی هاش، موسسات تحقیقاتی و علمیش، دانشگاهها و دانشجوها و اساتیدش، وابسته و محدود به ویندوز و میکروسافت و دات نت هستند؟
من فکر میکنم اونا خیلی بیشتر تنوع دارن.
البته از سوی دیگر باید گفت منابع انسانی و مالی خیلی بیشتری هم در اختیار دارن.
بنابراین بنده انتظار ندارم که ما به این راحتی و سرعت بتونیم به اونها حتی نزدیک هم بشیم.
ولی توی همین ایران هم یه آدم خاص اگر استعداد و همت و شرایط مالی/محیطی لازم رو داشته باشه، میتونه پا به پای اونا پیش بره، اونم باوجود اینترنت سرشار از دانش جهانی آزاد و جنبشهای پردستاوردی مثل جنبش نرم افزار آزد و بازمتن.

----------


## علی متقی پور

من شنا بلد نیستم، و میدونم که ممکنه روزی بخاطر بلد نبودن شنا در دریا غرق بشم
من کمک های اولیه رو بلد نیستم، و میدونم ممکنه که بخاطر این موضوع روزی عزیزترین کسم جلوی چشمام بمیره و نتونم کمکی بهش بکنم
من تو یک آپارتمان غیر مقاوم در برابر زلزله زندگی میکنم و میدونم که قطعا زلزله احتمالی تهران خونم رو روی سرم خراب میکنه
من میدونم که روزی 36 نفر تو جاده های ایران میمیرن اما بازم به سفر میرم
من میدونم تنفس هوای تهران سرطان زاست ولی بازم هر روز همین هوا رو تنفس میکنم
فست فود ها عامل بسیاری از بیماری ها هستن ولی ما هفته ای رو نمیگذرونیم که فست فود توش نباشه
و...
اگر ادم بخواد با این نگاه زندگی کنی باید بمیره
بهتره واقع بین باشیم

ممنون از این همه متنی که تایپ کردید. واقعا تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتم :(

----------


## eshpilen

> من شنا بلد نیستم، و میدونم که ممکنه روزی بخاطر بلد نبودن شنا در دریا غرق بشم
> من کمک های اولیه رو بلد نیستم، و میدونم ممکنه که بخاطر این موضوع روزی عزیزترین کسم جلوی چشمام بمیره و نتونم کمکی بهش بکنم
> من تو یک آپارتمان غیر مقاوم در برابر زلزله زندگی میکنم و میدونم که قطعا زلزله احتمالی تهران خونم رو روی سرم خراب میکنه
> من میدونم که روزی 36 نفر تو جاده های ایران میمیرن اما بازم به سفر میرم
> من میدونم تنفس هوای تهران سرطان زاست ولی بازم هر روز همین هوا رو تنفس میکنم
> فست فود ها عامل بسیاری از بیماری ها هستن ولی ما هفته ای رو نمیگذرونیم که فست فود توش نباشه
> و...
> اگر ادم بخواد با این نگاه زندگی کنی باید بمیره
> بهتره واقع بین باشیم
> ...


خب منظور منهم وقتی و برای کسانی بود که میتونن در عمل کاری بکنن.
بنظر شما تمهید پیشاپیش کردن برای این مواردی که خودت گفتی، تاحد امکان، آیا ابلهانه است؟
بنظر منکه نیست.
و بنظر من خیلی آدمها درواقع با اینکه میتوانند حداقل کاری در این زمینه ها بکنند و حداقل هزینه ای، ولی نمیکنند، درواقع آنها هستند که کار نابخردانه ای میکنند و زیادی خوشبین هستند.
من شخصا هرکاری که بتونم و تاحالا تونستم در این زمینه ها برای خودم میکنم و خواهم کرد.
اصلا بقیهء زندگی مگه چرا مهمتره؟ میخوایم بقیهء زندگی و کار کردن و وقت و انرژی خودمون رو صرف چی بکنیم که چی بشه؟ که پول جمع کنیم بعد یه روزی سرطان بگیریم و با اینکه کلی پول هم خرج میکنیم و درد و ناراحتی هم تحمل میکنیم بمیریم؟
این مواردی که شما گفتی فقط یک ضعف و اشتباه متداول هستند، که شما خودت به خوبی اونا رو پیش کشیدی.
چون مردم بیشتر از اونچه که باید خوشبین و خوش خیال هستن و همچنین تنبل، و به کوتاه مدت بیشتر از بلند مدت توجه میکنن.
یک تفکر و کار اشتباهی رو اگر تمام جمعیت کرهء زمین هم انجام بدن، درست نمیشه، و دلیل منطقی نداره ما هم ازشون تبعیت کنیم درحالیکه میتونیم نکنیم. این میتونه «مغلطهء توسل به اکثریت» هم تلقی بشه در فلسفه و منطق.

اگر واقعا مجبور باشید ایرادی به شما وارد نیست، ولی من فکر میکنم واقعا در خیلی موارد میشه کارهایی کرد و فرصت و منابعی هست، ولی با اینحال خیلی ها هیچ کاری یا کار کافی در این زمینه ها نمیکنن و به خودشون زحمت نمیدن، گرچه در نهایت به ضرر خودشون تموم میشه.

----------


## eshpilen

شما از کجا مطمئنی اونی که سوال میکنه چه آدمیه چه شرایط برونی و درونی داره؟
شاید توان و منابع این رو داشته باشه که این موارد رو هم درنظر بگیره و برای خودش هم که شده کاری بکنه.
پس کلی و مطلق صحبت کردن در این موارد و تعمیم سرخود دادن، صحیح نیست.
باید پیشفرضها و شرطها رو هم در کنارش مطرح کنی.
و به حالتهای مختلف و تفاوت برای آدمها و شرایط مختلف اشاره کنی.

حرفهای منم غلط نیست، و نمیشه ادعا کرد برای همه همیشه غیرعملی هستن.
یکی ممکنه نابغه باشه و/یا ارث باباش هم بهش رسیده کلی پول و فرصت داره. چرا نتونه؟
ما همچین آدمهایی همین الانش هم در دنیا داریم. حالا کم و بیش و به شکلهای مختلف. نه اینکه در همه چیز Perfect باشن، ولی از این میکروسافت زده های عاجز و ذلیل که خیلی بهترن!
با اون بهانه ها اگر بخوای مواردی رو هم که میتونی و درست هستن نادیده بگیری، خب از چیزی هم که دست یافتنی است محروم میشی. همیشه این حرف رو خیلی ها زدن که باید هدف رو بالا گرفت تا حداقل بشه به پایین ترش رسید.

----------


## eshpilen

در جاهای دیگه دنیا میبینی میان تبلت درست میکنن، سیستم عاملش رو هم خودشون درست میکنن، میان base لینوکس درست میکنن یا اصلا یه چیز جدید و سفارشی اگر لازم باشه، بعد ما اینجا هنوز داریم این حرفا رو تحویل میگیرم که بله چون میدونیم ساختمانهای ما ضد زلزله نیست و ممکنه یه روزی سرمون خراب بشه نتیجه میگیریم که نیازی نیست نگران شرایطی و وابستگی و ضعفی که درش هستیم باشیم و همینطوری زندگی خیلی هم عاقلانه است و شما زیادی ایدئال غیرعملی فکر میکنید.
اگر بجای اون افراد امثال شما قرار داشتن، هیچوقت اون کارها انجام نمیشدن. درحالیکه دیدیدم شدنی بود و حداقل بعضی ها در بعضی جاها میتونن و انجام دادن و کلی پول هم درآوردن.

واقعا ما در دنیا الان دیگه به امثال میکروسافت نیاز چندانی نداریم. حتی باوجود تمام پیشرفتهایی که سالهای اخیر داشته و خلاقیت و ابزارهای خوبی که تولید کرده.
اصلا میکروسافت اگر به یک باره منقرض بشه، شاید برای دنیا بهتر هم بشه! چون اونوقت تمرکز و پیشرفت بیشتری میره روی چیزهایی مثل لینوکس و مشکلات و محدودیت هاش کمتر میشن و بازمتن و آزاد هم که هست از نظر اقتصادی و علمی و استقلال کشورها خیلی بهتره.

----------


## علی متقی پور

> اگر بجای اون افراد امثال شما قرار داشتن، هیچوقت اون کارها انجام نمیشدن. درحالیکه دیدیدم شدنی بود و حداقل بعضی ها در بعضی جاها میتونن و انجام دادن و کلی پول هم درآوردن.


:|

این نحوه استدلال کردن شما رو میشه به مراتب پائین تر هم تسری داد. بله ممکنه روزی ویژوال استدیو نباشه پس باید کد نویسی در  CMD و Notepad رو هم بلد باشیم
اصلا از کجا معلوم سیستم عاملمون ویندوز باشه؟
پس باید لینوکس و مک و ... رو هم یاد بگیریم
اصلا شاید برق بره و ما نتونیم از سیستممون استفاده کنیم. پس بهتره یه موتور برق هم همراهمون باشه. البته موتور برق هم نیاز به سوخت داره. پس بهتره که یه گالن نفت هم همیشه همراهمون باشه.
اصلا شاید سیستمی وجود نداشته باشه. پس بهتره یک خودکار و کاغذ هم همارهمون باشه. خودکار هم مناسب نیست چون در زیر آب و خارج از جو کاربردش رو از دست میده. پس بهتره یه مداد بجای برداریم
همراه همه این وسایل هم باید با خودمون جعبه کمک های اولیه، کپسول اطفاء حریق، دستگاه احیاء قلب، ماسک و ... هم داشته باشیم. ضمنا چون ممکنه مجبور باشیم مدت زیادی تو پناهگاه بمونیم بهتره که حتما آب و غذا برای یک هفتمون همراهمون باشه تا دور هم یک زندگی خوشبخت و سعادتمند رو داشته باشیم.
تو این فاصله هم که شما در گیر جمع اوری این وسایل هستید مایکروسافت ورژن بعدی محصولاتش رو میده و شما باید بیای کلاس ثبت نام کنی تا اونا رو یادت بدن
نون خوردن ما هم از همین راهه :)

----------


## shahramlp

Eshpilen جان زیاد با این دوست خوبمون علی آقا بحث نکن یهو دیدی دو تا فحش هم خدای نکرده زبونم لال به شما هم داد ها مگه ندیدین که ایشون گفتن که انیشتین هستن و منی که فقط یه نظر دادم احمقم. خوب اینه که میگن تجربه پدر علمه به تجربه بهم ثابت شده بود که توی فرومهای ایران زیاد نباید فعالیت کرد و پست داد ولی من یه اشتباه کردم نظر دادم شما زبونم لال این اشتباه رو نکن.

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

تجربه یه چیز به من نشون داد و اون این بود ... 
مهم نیست با چه زبان و چه تکنولوژی و چه استدلالی برنامه نویسی میکنیم ... 
مهم اینه که نیازی رو برطرف کنیم ... 

حالا من یه سوال دارم ... شمایی که قراره یه برنامه ی مدیریت داده و ... بنویسی چه فرقی داره که با چه زبان باشه :

C++‎\C ساخت یافته : همش میگن لینوکس و مک و ویندوز و  ... با این زبان نوشته شدن ... و چون با این زبان ها نوشته شدن پس ما هم باید این زبان رو یاد بگیریم ... چرا چون اگه بگیم C بلدیم کلاس کارمون بالاست ... یا منطق برنامه نویسیمون قوی تر میشه یا سریع تر هستن و یا ... اینو میگن اما نمیگن کار هر ... نیست ... گاوو نر میخواهد و مرد کهن ... صرفا جهت اطلاع 1 قرن زمان میبره تا فقط باهاش بشه یه فرم ساخت :) 

Java/C#‎ شی گرا : همش میگن بچه بازیه و نیاز به کتاب خانه یا ماشین مجازی داره ... برنامه هاش سرعت ندارن و ... اینو میگن اما این رو نمیگن که برنامه نویسی سریع و مدیریت شده داره + ابر مطالب آموزشی  + ملیون ها سورس آماده و از همه مهم تر کد نویسی کمتر و بهتر و واضح تر و مهمتر مهمتر مهمتر از همه اینه که تو ایران اگه قراره به پول برسی C#‎ و Java از همه مهم ترن.

به شخصه دیدم و شنیدم و امتحان کردم که وقتی برنامه های C#‎ رو مدیریت کامل میکنی حتی از C++‎ هم ریع تره چرا چون C++‎ نیاز به مدیریتی قوی داره که ما نداریم.

در مورد زبان های دیگه فعلا بحث ندارم :)

----------


## علی متقی پور

> Eshpilen جان زیاد با این دوست خوبمون علی آقا بحث نکن یهو دیدی دو تا فحش هم خدای نکرده زبونم لال به شما هم داد ها مگه ندیدین که ایشون گفتن که انیشتین هستن و منی که فقط یه نظر دادم احمقم. خوب اینه که میگن تجربه پدر علمه به تجربه بهم ثابت شده بود که توی فرومهای ایران زیاد نباید فعالیت کرد و پست داد ولی من یه اشتباه کردم نظر دادم شما زبونم لال این اشتباه رو نکن.


من به شما گفتم احمق؟!!!!!!!!!!!!! کجا اونوقت؟!!!!!!!!!!
من تو کل مدت فعالیتم نه با شما هرگز حرفی زدم و نه رابطه ای داشتم. نمیدونم اینو از کجا درآوردید.
اگر ذکر جمله انیشتین از طرف من نشون دهنده انیشتین بودن من و احمق بودن شماست واقعا این سبک استدلالتون خیلی جالبه :))))
یاد اون داستان افتادم که طرف میگه ما سه تا رو کجا میبرید :)
عزیزم کسی اصولا با شما صحبت نکرد که بخواد به شما توهینی شده باشه یا نه
شما بهتره تو همون سایت های خارجی فعالیت کنید و اینجا رو بذارید برای بیسواد ها و بی ادب هایی امثال بنده

----------


## علی متقی پور

> تجربه یه چیز به من نشون داد و اون این بود ... 
> مهم نیست با چه زبان و چه تکنولوژی و چه استدلالی برنامه نویسی میکنیم ... 
> مهم اینه که نیازی رو برطرف کنیم ... 
> 
> حالا من یه سوال دارم ... شمایی که قراره یه برنامه ی مدیریت داده و ... بنویسی چه فرقی داره که با چه زبان باشه :
> 
> C++‎\C ساخت یافته : همش میگن لینوکس و مک و ویندوز و  ... با این زبان نوشته شدن ... و چون با این زبان ها نوشته شدن پس ما هم باید این زبان رو یاد بگیریم ... چرا چون اگه بگیم C بلدیم کلاس کارمون بالاست ... یا منطق برنامه نویسیمون قوی تر میشه یا سریع تر هستن و یا ... اینو میگن اما نمیگن کار هر ... نیست ... گاوو نر میخواهد و مرد کهن ... صرفا جهت اطلاع 1 قرن زمان میبره تا فقط باهاش بشه یه فرم ساخت :) 
> 
> Java/C#‎ شی گرا : همش میگن بچه بازیه و نیاز به کتاب خانه یا ماشین مجازی داره ... برنامه هاش سرعت ندارن و ... اینو میگن اما این رو نمیگن که برنامه نویسی سریع و مدیریت شده داره + ابر مطالب آموزشی  + ملیون ها سورس آماده و از همه مهم تر کد نویسی کمتر و بهتر و واضح تر و مهمتر مهمتر مهمتر از همه اینه که تو ایران اگه قراره به پول برسی C#‎ و Java از همه مهم ترن.
> ...


احسنت

ضمنا متاسفانه خیلی اوقات سطح بالا یا پائین بودن زبان ها هم الکی باعث میشه کسی فکر کنه اونا قوی ترن. اگر اینطوری ود که کلا هممون میشستیم با اسمبلی برنامه مینوشتیم

----------


## VOID200

نظر من رو بشنو حال کن .

اگه با هر زبانی کار کنی و تا آخر (حرفه ای) ادامش بدی حالا زبان هر چی باشه مطئنا دیگه این حرفو نمی زنی که کدوم زبان رو انتخاب کنم .

اونایی که میگن ویژوال بیسیک زبان بدیه دلیلش اینه که این زبون رو  خوب یاد نگرفته اند . 

من خودم یک نفر رو می شناسم به زبان برنامه نویسی بیسیک مسلط است . از زبون خودش می گم اینو .


اون میگه من به بیسیک کاملا مسلطم و اگه بخوام برم سمت ++c با کمی تغییر ++C رو یاد می گیرم . 


تمام زبان ها حلقه دارن - آرایه دارن - کار با سوکت - گرافیک و صوتو .......... همه دارن مهم این تو یاد بگیری اگه تو کامل یاد گرفتی هر زبانی رو دیگه به آرزوت رسیدی و می تونی با کمی تغییر با تمام زبانها کد بزنی .

ده ادامه نده ملت گمراه میشن. همین بود که گفتم . البته ادامه بدید شوخی کردم. اینو که گفتم تجربه شده است اون شخص اینو میگه الان در پست مهمی در کشور داره کار می کنه و با ویژوال بیسیک شروع کرد. درک مهمه .

----------


## shahramlp

سلام بر دوست گلم. آقا من معذرت میخوام شما خودتون رو ناراحت نکنید ظاهرا این اواخر دچار بیماری خود بزرگ بینی شدم که از شما بابت اینکه منو متوجه بیماریم کردین خیلی ممنونم ولی ای کاش میذاشتین با این خیال خوش که فکر میکردم مورد نکوهش جنابتان قرار گرفتم زندگی میکردم حالا چکار کنم؟ :گریه: . چشم من کلا از صفحه‌ی روزگار محو میشم بلکه شما یه نفس راحت بکشین.
ولی اینو جدی میگم خدای نکرده قصد توهین نداشتم اگه شما ناراحت شدین من عذر میخوام.

----------


## علی متقی پور

> سلام بر دوست گلم. آقا من معذرت میخوام شما خودتون رو ناراحت نکنید ظاهرا این اواخر دچار بیماری خود بزرگ بینی شدم که از شما بابت اینکه منو متوجه بیماریم کردین خیلی ممنونم ولی ای کاش میذاشتین با این خیال خوش که فکر میکردم مورد نکوهش جنابتان قرار گرفتم زندگی میکردم حالا چکار کنم؟. چشم من کلا از صفحه‌ی روزگار محو میشم بلکه شما یه نفس راحت بکشین.
> ولی اینو جدی میگم خدای نکرده قصد توهین نداشتم اگه شما ناراحت شدین من عذر میخوام.


نه عزیزم من ناراحت نشدم ولی دوست ندارم کسی فکر کنه بهش توهسن کردم. همینطوری هم همه میگن زبون من کمی انتقادی و تنده. حالا انتقادات وارد و درست رو ما هنوز نتونستیم رفع کنیم شما میای یه کاری که نکردم رو هم اضافه میکنی بهش. خیلی سخت میشه دیگه :)))





> نظر من رو بشنو حال کن .
> 
> اگه با هر زبانی کار کنی و تا آخر (حرفه ای) ادامش بدی حالا زبان هر چی  باشه مطئنا دیگه این حرفو نمی زنی که کدوم زبان رو انتخاب کنم .
> 
> اونایی که میگن ویژوال بیسیک زبان بدیه دلیلش اینه که این زبون رو  خوب یاد نگرفته اند . 
> 
> من خودم یک نفر رو می شناسم به زبان برنامه نویسی بیسیک مسلط است . از زبون خودش می گم اینو .
> 
> 
> ...



جایگاه افراد، خصوصا در مناصب دولتی هیچ دلیل برای اینکه حرفشون درست باشه نمیشه. ضمنا اگر زبان مهم نیس چرا ایشون گفته که میره سمت ++C

----------


## VOID200

*جایگاه افراد، خصوصا در مناصب دولتی هیچ دلیل برای اینکه حرفشون درست باشه نمیشه. ضمنا اگر زبان مهم نیس چرا ایشون گفته که میره سمت ++c*
نوشته شده توسط علی متقی پور
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
من اینو نوشتم 
اون میگه من به بیسیک کاملا مسلطم و اگه بخوام برم سمت ++c با کمی تغییر ++C رو یاد می گیرم . 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
و جواب سوال شما:
این نشون میده با بیسیک کل زبونها رو میشه یاد گرفت .
شب خوش

----------


## csvbcscp

گناه مایکروسافت چیه ؟؟؟
یکی از بزرگترین استراتژی هایی که مایکروسافت در عرضه محصولاتش داره؛ integrate یا مجتمع کردن تمام امکانات تو یک بسته است
 که این کار برای مصرف کننده نهایی مزایای زیادی داره اما در کنار این مزایا ممکنه مضراتی هم داشته باشه(  مثلاً ممکنه کاربر تنبل بار بیاد و وابسته بشه، محصولاتش احتیاج به سخت افزار قوی تری داشته باشه و...)
بزرگترین سودش هم اینه که لازم نیست کاربر نیمی از عمرشو پی گشتن دنبال ابزار مورد نیازش صرف کنه، همه چیز در یک بسته مهیاست
تو استفاده از محصولات مایکروسافت دستت بازه، میتونی از ویژوال استودیو اسفاده کنی و راحت باشی و یا از یک محیط متنی ساده برای نوشتن برنامه هات استفاده کنی(انتخاب با شماست)
میتونی از محیط ویندوز با تمام زرق و برقش استفاده کنی، میتونی از command promt برای انجام کار هات بهره ببری.

من مدافع مایکروسافت نیستم، خلاصه میکنم حرفامو
به نظر بنده، *در عمل* مهم اینه که چه کاری رو میخوای انجام بدی و چقدر زمان برای انجامش داری.
برای تجربه کردن یا یاد گرفتن هم مایکروسافت محیط ایده آلیه، هم برای مبتدی ها و هم برای حرفه ای ها

مایکروسافت شرکت قدرتمندیه و از شاخه شاخه شدن خیلی از چیز ها جلوگیری میکنه، من این کارشو واقعاً دوست دارم
اما   برای کسانی که طرفدار متن باز  هستن هم احترام قائلم و امیدوارم به هدف والاشون برسن و روزی برسه که شاهد این همه وابستگی بی مورد نباشیم.

از همه دوستان به خاطر نظرات خوبشون تشکر میکنم، همه حرفاتونو خوندم
متشکرم

----------


## eshpilen

> :|
> این نحوه استدلال کردن شما رو میشه به مراتب پائین تر هم تسری داد. بله ممکنه روزی ویژوال استدیو نباشه پس باید کد نویسی در  CMD و Notepad رو هم بلد باشیم


اینا که میگی چیز خاصی نیست.
من خودم با Notepad++ کار میکنم که سینتاکس هایلات و خیلی امکانات دیگر هم داره. بازمتنه و بقدر کافی سبک و سریع روی سیستمهای معمولی/ضعیف.
اصولا این زنجیره بینهایت نیست و خیلی محدودتر از این حرفهاست که بگی به بینهایت سطح و چیز ادامه داره.
نه، محیط برنامه نویسی دو سه مدل کلی/مهم/عمده بیشتر نداره.
یکی همون ویژوال هست، دیگری همون خط فرمان (برای کامپایل) و ادیتورهای متنی.
شما کافیه خط فرمان و کدنویسی بدون کمک از ابزارهای ویژوال رو بلد باشی، دیگه فرق چندانی نمیکنه حالا که ادیتورت نوتپد باشه یا نتوپد++ یا اصلا توی همون ویژوال استودیو دستی کد بزنی همه چیز رو. منظورم از نظر یادگیریه. بنابراین نیازی نیست هر ادیتور و برنامه ای رو بری کار کنی.
در ضمن من نگفتم مجبوری دائم با خط فرمان و کدزنی دستی کار کنی، بلکه گفتم باید بلد باشی و دانش و مهارت حداقلی در این زمینه داشته باشی و ازش نترسی.




> اصلا از کجا معلوم سیستم عاملمون ویندوز باشه؟
> پس باید لینوکس و مک و ... رو هم یاد بگیریم


بازم در این مورد ما آپشن های بینهایت نداریم که. بازهم تعدادش از نظر کلی/عمده/اصلی ها دو سه مورد بیشتر نیست. ویندوز بعنوان نمایندهء دنیای میکروسافت و تجاری و انحصاری، و لینوکس هم بعنوان دنیای یونیکس و بازمتن و غیرانحصاری.
مهم همین دوتا هستن.
عمده همینا هستن.
البته اگر خواستید و از نظر شغلی مهم دیدید میتونید سراغ مک هم برید، ولی بحث اینه که تفاوت ذاتی و مهم حداکثری بین ویندوز و لینوکس هست که وجود داره، و دنیاهای عمده از نظر یادگیری و نگرش و بحث فلسفی و سیاسی و قانونی این دوتا هستن.
تازه مک هم که الان تاجاییکه میدونم چندین سال هست که دیگه بر پایهء یونیکس شده و فکر میکنم بخشهای زیادی از اونم بازمتن است. یعنی بیش از پیش به لینوکس شباهت پیدا کرده.
شما لینوکس رو که یاد بگیری، دیگه اکثر سیستمهای خانوادهء یونیکس برات کاملا آشنا و راحت و سریع برای یادگیری هستن. اصلا خیلی چیزهاشون کاملا با هم مشابه است. بنظر من تا همین حد کفایت میکنه. یعنی بخوای دیگه هرکدام رو با تمام جزییات از پیش و وقتی هنوز نیاز نشده و احتمال زیادی نداره نیاز بشه یاد بگیری، خب معقول نیست، چون منابع محدود و ارزشمندتر هستن. ولی هروقت نیازی شد، یادگیری و تسلط خاص بر هرکدام از اینها دیگه یه کار خیلی حجیم و شاق و زمانبری هم نیست، چون قبلا با لینوکس خوب آشنا هستی.




> اصلا شاید برق بره و ما نتونیم از سیستممون استفاده کنیم. پس بهتره یه موتور برق هم همراهمون باشه. البته موتور برق هم نیاز به سوخت داره. پس بهتره که یه گالن نفت هم همیشه همراهمون باشه.


خب بستگی داره اون مورد از نظر شما چقدر محتمل و مهم باشه.
چون منابع ما، شامل وقت و انرژی، محدوده، پس دست به اولویت بندی میزنیم.
یعنی مثلا حساب میکنی احتمال برق رفتن چقدره، و دوما اینکه اگر برق رفت و موتور برق نداشتی چقدر خسارت و خطر متوجه شما میشه، بعد میتونی بفهمی که آیا برات صرف میکنه یک موتور برق هم بخری و همراه خودت داشته باشی یا نه. ممکنه یه مورد و چیز دیگه باشه که بنظرت درکل از نظر جمع امتیاز «میزان محتمل بودن» و «میزان اهمیت» بیشتر باشه، اونوقت شما منابعت رو بجای تهیه/حمل موتور برق به اون مورد اختصاص میدی.

از نظر یه خوره مسلم بدون بلد بودن لینوکس، یا برنامه نویسی بدون نیاز به ابزارهای انحصاری و تجاری، و داشتن انعطاف و آزادی و آپشن های بیشتر، خیلی مهمتره تا داشتن موتور برق!

وگرنه که اگر بتونیم هرچیزی رو داشته باشیم، حتی برای روز مبادا، بد نیست که خوب هم هست، ولی خب نمیتونیم. بحث من بر سر این اهمیت ها بود، نه اینکه بگم باید همه چیز رو با هم داشته باشید، چون معلومه که همه چیز با هم غیرممکنه، ولی ما یا حداقل بعضی از ما میتونیم بیشتر از این محیط و دانش و توانایی محدودی که شما بهش اشاره کردی داشته باشیم. شاید شما خواستی بگی اهمیت چندانی نداره، ولی من خواستم بگم از اونی که از حرفهای شما برداشت میشه مسئله مهمتر و عمقی تر و گسترده تره و اهمیت بیشتری داره؛ حداقل برای بعضی افراد. ضمنا شدنی هم هست. اینطور نیست که هیچکس نتونه همزمان چند زبان/محیط برنامه نویسی و چند پلتفرم رو بلد باشه. سخت هست، اما نشدنی نیست. خیلی وقتا خیلی جاها هم نیازه یا خیلی مفیده.



> اصلا شاید سیستمی وجود نداشته باشه. پس بهتره یک خودکار و کاغذ هم همارهمون باشه. خودکار هم مناسب نیست چون در زیر آب و خارج از جو کاربردش رو از دست میده. پس بهتره یه مداد بجای برداریم
> همراه همه این وسایل هم باید با خودمون جعبه کمک های اولیه، کپسول اطفاء حریق، دستگاه احیاء قلب، ماسک و ... هم داشته باشیم. ضمنا چون ممکنه مجبور باشیم مدت زیادی تو پناهگاه بمونیم بهتره که حتما آب و غذا برای یک هفتمون همراهمون باشه تا دور هم یک زندگی خوشبخت و سعادتمند رو داشته باشیم.
> تو این فاصله هم که شما در گیر جمع اوری این وسایل هستید مایکروسافت ورژن بعدی محصولاتش رو میده و شما باید بیای کلاس ثبت نام کنی تا اونا رو یادت بدن


در این مورد توضیح کافی دادم تاحالا.
فکر نمیکنم نیاز به ادامش باشه.




> نون خوردن ما هم از همین راهه :)


 آقا شما نونت رو بخور. ما که کاری نداریم.
ولی حرف کلی و مطلق نزن درمورد چیزی که درموردش دانش و صلاحیت کافی نداری.
اگر هم زدی، ناراحت نشو که دیگران بیان مخالفت کنن و چیز دیگری بگن.

----------


## eshpilen

> C++‎‎‎‎\C ساخت یافته : همش میگن لینوکس و مک و ویندوز و  ... با این زبان نوشته شدن ... و چون با این زبان ها نوشته شدن پس ما هم باید این زبان رو یاد بگیریم ... چرا چون اگه بگیم C بلدیم کلاس کارمون بالاست ... یا منطق برنامه نویسیمون قوی تر میشه یا سریع تر هستن و یا ... اینو میگن اما نمیگن کار هر ... نیست ... گاوو نر میخواهد و مرد کهن ... صرفا جهت اطلاع 1 قرن زمان میبره تا فقط باهاش بشه یه فرم ساخت :)


 اغراق نکن. یه قرن زمان نمیبره. البته منظورم 100 سال نیستا  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بعد شما خودت اطلاعات/تجربهء کافی در این زمینه داری که حرف مطمئنی بزنی؟
سی++ و حتی سی کتابخانه های GUI خوبی دارن که کارها رو خیلی راحتتر و سریعتر از این حرفا میکنن.
و حتی محیطهای ویژوال هم دارن که میشه باهاشون فرم و اینترفیس برنامه ها رو ساخت (هرچند من خودم تقریبا استفاده نکردم).

در ضمن خیلی وقتا خیلی افراد طوری صحبت میکنن انگار که تمام یا بخش اعظم برنامه ها اینترفیس اوناست!
این خودش نشون میده که برنامه نویسی ما و تصور ما از برنامه نویسی چقدر محدوده.
و خب در عمل هم میبینید که برنامه های ما تقریبا همشون برنامه های عادی و کلیشه ای دیتابیسی و چیزهای سطحی و ساده از نظر الگوریتم و بحث علمی هستن. نهایت برنامه های حسابداری و دوتا جنگولک منگولک هم داره و مثلا پیامک هم ارسال میکنه و دروازهء پرداخت داره!!

ما با این تفکر و دانش و توان هیچوقت فتوشاپ یا حتی چیزی نزدیک به اون و حتی دورترش رو هم درست نکردیم. (و حتی یک کتابخانهء درست و حسابی هم درست نکردیم؛ البته منظورم کتابخانهء لیست و کمبوباکس فانتزی و اینطور چیزا نیستا!!). خب طبیعی هم هست. فتوشاپ اینترفیسش هم گسترده و پیچیده است، اما در درون هم کلی علم و الگوریتم تشکیلات داره. خیلی بیشتر از برنامه هایی که ما میتونیم درست کنیم!
اونجاها هست که بحث ویژوال استودیو و این حرفا کم رنگ تر میشه، و بحث دانش و توان واقعی و طراحی الگوریتم و کدنویسی دستی به میان میاد. چون راه دیگری نیست.
مثالهای دیگر مثل اتوکد و خیلی برنامه های معروف دیگه.
همینطور برنامه های خاص که با اینکه زیاد حجمی هم ندارن اما طراحی الگوریتم اونا و ساختشون علم و توانایی میخواد واقعا.

حتی در همین برنامه های کلیشه ای هم که بروبچ درست میکنن، خیلی ضعفها و چیزهای غیراصولی وجود داره. من خودم زیاد دیدم. در برنامه هایی باگهای متعدد بزرگ و اشتباهات بسیار ناشیانه و ضعف و نقصهایی دیدم که برام جای تعجب داشته، چون بابت اون برنامه ها پول گرفتن و برنامه های تجاری بودن که با اسم شرکت و تشکیلات و پشتیبانی (که البته یک باگ رو به پشتیبانیش هم به زور میشه حالی کرد و بعد به زور ممکنه یه روزی درست درستش کنن و باید دعا کرد با این کار باگ جدید دیگری رو ایجاد نکنن!) و بین عدهء زیادی مشتری توزیع شده.

خلاصه فرق زیاد هست.
اینکه اونور یه عده بخش اعظم نوآوری ها و پایه ها و علم و فناوری رو تولید میکنن، فقط ظاهرش رو نبینید، برید ببینید اصلا دانش و بینش و توانایی های اونا با ما چه تفاوت های اساسی داره.

----------


## eshpilen

اصلا بحث زبان زیاد نیست به خودی خودش.
بلکه مسائل وابسته هست.
استقلال (به معنای عدم وابستگی اساسی).
استقلال از پلتفرم، استقلال از میکروسافت، استقلال از ویندوز، عدم وابستگی اساسی به ویژوال استودیو و دات نت.
یعنی اینطور نباشه که اونقدر میکروسافتی بار اومده باشیم که تا ابد مجبور باشیم بهش بچسبیم به هر بهایی. جرات نداشته باشیم به چیزهای دیگه نگاه هم بکنیم.
برای این هم نیاز هست که شما دانش و توان بیشتری داشته باشید. و یکم به خودتون زحمت داده باشید دوتا زبان و محیط دیگه رو هم آشنا باشید و تست کرده باشید. ولی الان طرفهایی که میرن با ویژوال استودیو و سی شارپ شروع میکنن و به همینا هم ختم میکنن، بنده فکر میکنم بیشتر باید بهشون گفت ویژوال استودیو و سی شارپ نویس، تا عنوان کلی برنامه نویس!
بحث پول درآوردن نیست، بحث اینه که تعریف برنامه نویس چیه.
برنامه ساز برنامه نویس نیست!
هرکی از این راه پول درآورد که برنامه نویس درست و حسابی نیست.

با تنها یادگیری و کار کردن با دات نت و ویژوال استودیو بنظر من کسی برنامه نویس واقعی نمیشه، ولی میتونه برنامه ساز بشه و پول هم دربیاره، که البته تضمینی توش نیست که تا کی دوام بیاره، چون طرف چیز زیادی از نظر دانش و توانایی نداره بیش از یک کسی که کار با یک نرم افزار و محیط و ساخت یکسری چیزهای کلیشه ای رو بلده و نهایت سرچ کردن و کپی پیست و چسبوندن چندتا کد و کتابخانه بهم دیگر رو.

و طبیعتا چنین کسی شدیدا وابسته است. به پلتفرم، به محیط برنامه نویسی، به زبان برنامه نویسی، به میکروسافت.

اصولا تعریفی که شما از برنامه نویسی ارائه میدید شاید از اساس مشکل داره.
میگید برو دات نت و سی شارپ یاد بگیرد و اینطوری برنامه نویس میشی و میتونی پول هم دربیاری.
درحالیکه شاید توی ذهن شما اصلا تعریف صحیحی از برنامه نویس و برنامه نویسی وجود نداره.
چون فکر میکنید مثلا اینترفیس یه برنامه رو به شکل ویژوال درست کردن و چندتا event و دیتا رو بهم ارتباط دادن میشه برنامه نویسی.
من ترجیح میدم به این بگم برنامه سازی!
چون تعریف برنامه نویسی و برنامه نویس از دید من خیلی گسترده تر و عمیق تر از اینه.

البته یه برنامه نویس واقعی هم میتونه اینطور بره برنامه سازی کنه. مشکلی نداره. وقتی میشه برنامه ای رو اینطوری راحتتر و سریعتر ساخت، چرا در وقت و انرژی ارزشمند خودش صرفه جویی نکنه و راحتتر پول بیشتری در نیاره؟ ولی بحث اینه که اون طرف از قبل برنامه نویس هم بوده، نه مثل کسانی که میرن به اسم برنامه نویسی یاد گرفتن و برنامه نویس شدن با این محیطها و ابزارها شروع به یادگیری و کار میکنن و بعد که تونستن برنامه سازی رو یاد بگیرن و دوتا برنامهء تجاری کلیشه ای رو سرهم کنن و بابتش شغل و درآمد داشته باشن، فکر میکنن به این هدف رسیدن.

من میگم تعریف علمی و اون شان و مقام و گستردگی دانش و توانایی واقعی که برنامه نویسان بزرگ دارن رو با این تعریف و تصور خراب نکنید.
واقعا این برنامه سازها میتونن به این راحتی ها هر برنامه ای رو به خوبی و اصولی بنویسن؟ منکه اساسا شک دارم!
همه چیز که برنامهء حسابداری و دیتابیسی و دو دوتا چهارتایی نیست! خیلی چیزهای دیگر هم هست.

----------


## VOID200

سلام آقای eshpilen
من مطالبتون رو خوندم . من  الان از تو سوالی دارم . وجود جامعه الان نیاز به برنامه های کاربردی سطح بالا داره . و اهمیتی در قبال برنامه هایی در حد سیستمی و سیستم عامل نویسی و اینا نداره . بحث اینجاست من و تو با چه عشقی چه اراده ای c رو بچسبیم کار کنیم ؟

----------


## csvbcscp

اگه وقت داشتین لطفاً تو این نظر سنجی هم شرکت کنید
آیا برنامه نویسان C++‎‎ باید به C#‎‎ مهاجرت کنند ؟

----------


## eshpilen

با سلام.



> وجود جامعه الان نیاز به برنامه های کاربردی سطح بالا داره.


منظور از برنامهء کاربردی سطح بالا دقیقا چیه، بعدشم دلیل/سند شما برای این ادعا چیست؟
بعدشم خب گیریم که درست، حالا چطوری چه نتیجه ای ازش میگیرید؟ اینکه برای برنامه نویس شدن کافیه بریم از دات نت و ویژوال استودیو شروع کنیم و بهش ختم کنیم و به چیز دیگری نیاز نیست؟

اصولا تصور و تعریف ها از برنامه نویسی اکثرا اشتباهه، چون دایرهء دانش و تجربیات افراد خیلی محدوده. مثلا طرف تاحالا با زبانهای دیگری کار نکرده به اون صورت، یعنی خوب مطالعه و درک نکرده و ندیده، از لینوکس چیز زیادی بلد نیست، شاید اصلا تاحالا بهش دست هم نزده، دنیای نرم افزارهای آزاد و بازمتن رو خوب نمیشناسه، بعد فکر میکنه میتونه تصور جامع و دقیقی از دنیای برنامه نویسی داشته باشه.
تصورات چنین افرادی با واقعیت تطابق کافی نداره. یعنی مثلا اونقدری که من میدونم سی و سی++ هنوزم چقدر کاربرد دارن و چقدر مهم هستن و میشه باهاشون با چه سرعت و راحتی چه کارهایی کرد، اون طرف نمیدونه و تصور محدودتری داره در این زمینه.

بنظر من کسی فقط با دات نت و ویژوال استودیو برنامه نویس قدر و همه فن حریفی نمیشه؛ یا حداقلش این روش اصلا بهینه نیست برای چنین هدفی. پس چرا اصولا خودمون رو محدود کنیم؟ اگر میشه با یاد گرفتن زبانهای دیگر، سیستم عاملهای دیگر، سریعتر و راحتتر به چنین هدفی رسید، پس چراکه نه؟




> و اهمیتی در قبال برنامه هایی در حد سیستمی و سیستم عامل نویسی و اینا نداره.


چطور؟ مگه من گفتم باید برنامهء سیستمی و سیستم عامل بنویسیم؟
از کدام گفته چطور چنین نتیجه ای گرفتید؟
بعدم من مگه نظر جامعه رو ملاک دونستم؟
من چند بار گفتم هدف همه که فرصتهای شغلی بازار و پول نیست.
از خورگی و اهداف شخصی صحبت کردم.




> بحث اینجاست من و تو با چه عشقی چه اراده ای c رو بچسبیم کار کنیم ؟


 عشق و اراده که جفتش مسائل شخصیه. خودت باید داشته باشی یا بدست بیاری.
مگر اینکه بگی فقط پول میتونه اینا رو تولید کنه!
کسی که دنبال چیزی باشه، به چیزی علاقه داشته باشه، خاطرش رو بخواد، شیفته باشه، پس دنبالش میره، و دنبال ملزوماتش.
اگر خوره باشی، دانستن و توانستن همه چیز رو بخوای، مسلما نمیتونی اینطور خودت رو محدود کنی، چون تمام یا حتی بخش اعظم دانش و توانایی، فقط در یک پلتفرم و محیط برنامه نویسی نیست و تامین نمیشه، فقط با یک سطح و یک مقوله از برنامه نویسی و برنامه ها تامین نمیشه.

----------


## مرتضی اینجکشن

دوست من eshpilen
من نمی دونم شما در چه حالاتی هستید این حرف ها رو میزنی . ولی شما یه لحظه فکر کن . اون جامعه است باید ظرفیت پذیرش یک زبان رو داشته باشه. الان کشور ظرفیتش در حد دات نت هست و اگه می خوای c کار کنی فقط برا خودت کار کردی و دردی از درد مردم رو دوا نمیکنه . مثلا بگی برنامه ای بنویسم فلان کار بکنه . 
یه مثال.
آیا داشتن ثروت در منطقه ای که نه نیروی کاری داشته باشه و مغازه ای نه خوراکی هیچ صحرا باشه اون ثروت فقط به درد خودت می خوره .
اگه از دید شخصی بخوای نگاه کنی آره برنامه نویسی فقط به دات نت ختم نمیشه بلکه افراد باید با جزییات و زیر و بم برنامه ها و مدیریت حافظه آشنا بشم .

به نظر من کشور باید اوضاش طوری باشه که فردا بگی اگه c و ++c یا نگیرم موندم عقب . 
حرف های من اصلا معنای این رو نداره که c رو یاد نگیریم و فقط دات نت کار باشیم . بلکه اون شمایید که محدود فکر می کنید نه ما.

----------


## eshpilen

> دوست من eshpilen
> من نمی دونم شما در چه حالاتی هستید این حرف ها رو میزنی.


حالت هوشیاری خردمندانه  :چشمک: 




> ولی شما یه لحظه فکر کن . اون جامعه است باید ظرفیت پذیرش یک زبان رو داشته باشه. الان کشور ظرفیتش در حد دات نت هست


خب باشه.
من شخصا برام مهم نیست.
بخصوص که شغلم هم برنامه نویسی نیست.
من درمورد اینها اظهار نظری نکردم.
من درمورد تعریف برنامه نویسی و برنامه نویس بطور کلی صحبت کردم بدون اینکه پارامترهای محلی و مقطعی خاصی رو درش دخالت بدیم، درمورد علاقه و خورگی، درمورد دانستن و توانستن واقعی، درمورد یک برنامه نویس قدرتمند شدن که تقریبا همه کاری ازش بربیاد.
شما درمورد چی صحبت میکنید؟ شغل و پول؟ من درمورد اینها نظر مخالفی ندادم.




> و اگه می خوای c کار کنی فقط برا خودت کار کردی و دردی از درد مردم رو دوا نمیکنه . مثلا بگی برنامه ای بنویسم فلان کار بکنه.


خب منم دنبال این نیستم که برای کسی غیر از خودم کار کنم.
چرا باید این کار رو بکنم؟
من دنبال عشق و علاقه و لذت و کاربرد برای خودم هستم.
به بقیهء دنیا اهمیتی نمیدم.
چرا باید غیر از این باشه؟
البته اگر بتونم و از دستم بربیاد برای دیگران هم سعی میکنم مفید باشم و کمک کنم، ولی صرفا در جریان زندگی خودم. من فقط برای خودم زندگی میکنم، نه هیچکس دیگری. به هرکسی هم حق میدم همینطور فکر و عمل کنه.

ضمنا سی که نمرده، هنوزم کلی برنامه و برنامه نویس و فعالیت هست در سی.
خیلی از سیستم عاملها با سی هستن و همین الانم با سی درحال توسعه هستن، حتی خیلی برنامه ها و اپلیکیشن های کاربران، و مثلا محیط گرافیکی و اپلیکیشن های gnome در لینوکس.
حالا شما استفاده نمیکنی، بگو اصلا در ایران استفاده نمیکنن، ولی کسان دیگری در جاهای دیگری که استفاده میکنن!




> آیا داشتن ثروت در منطقه ای که نه نیروی کاری داشته باشه و مغازه ای نه خوراکی هیچ صحرا باشه اون ثروت فقط به درد خودت می خوره .


ثروت با دانش و توانایی تفاوت میکنه.
پول فقط یک برگ کاغذه که به خودی خودش زیبایی و کاربرد و لذتی نداره و بدون تعامل مستقیم با دیگران به دردی نمیخوره.
ولی دانش و توانایی اینطور نیست. دانستن/فهمیدن/یادگیری به صرف خودش لذت بخشه و در کنارش ذهن آدم رو هم ورزیده میکنه (که این در زندگی کاربرد داره)؛ البته باید اولویت رو با یادگیری چیزهایی بذاریم که کاربرد عملی مستقیم/بیشتر هم دارن، ولی این کاربرد عملی میتونه تاهرحدی شخصی هم باشه و نیازی نیست برای دیگران هم سودی داشته باشه.




> اگه از دید شخصی بخوای نگاه کنی آره برنامه نویسی فقط به دات نت ختم نمیشه بلکه افراد باید با جزییات و زیر و بم برنامه ها و مدیریت حافظه آشنا بشم .


نه تنها مدیریت حافظه، بلکه ذهن باید دانش و ورزیدگی کافی در حل مسئله، الگوریتم، حتی ریاضیات درگیر، پروتکل ها، و کلیت تفکر و طراحی سیستمها، اینکه بر چه اساس و اصولی هستن، و غیره و غیره پیدا کنه.

الان یاروها میبینی اینقدر سواد ندارن باگهای برنامهء خودشون رو بتونن اصلا تشخیص بدن؛ دوتا تست و باگیابی و حدس حرفه ای نمیتونن بزنن؛ از این حرفا ضعیف تر هستن.




> به نظر من کشور باید اوضاش طوری باشه که فردا بگی اگه c و ++c یا نگیرم موندم عقب.


من نظری درمورد کشور ندارم. به خودم فکر میکنم. اول و آخر خودم کافی هستم.
دیگران مثل شما هستن که فقط حرف میزنن و اهل عمل و اراده نیستن و نمیتونن در عمل هم گسترده و عمیق نگاه و عمل کنن، ولی شعار میدن و تکلیف تعیین میکنن.
من به این دیگران هیچوقت امید نمی بندم و اتکا نمیکنم.
گفتم که فقط در جریان راه خودم اگر بتونم کاری انجام بدم و برام صرف بکنه، حاضرم کمکی بکنم.




> بلکه اون شمایید که محدود فکر می کنید نه ما.


lol

----------


## omidshaman

مورد اول این که من اگر ادمین سایت بودم 80% پستای این تاپک رو به دلیل off topic پاک می کردم !! 

دوست عزیز  شما هر زبونی رو که انتخاب کنی دونستن زبان انگلیسی برای پیشرفت کردن توش حرف اول رو میزنه پس اگر زبانت خوب نیست باید همین اول زبانتو قوی کنی .
بعد این که بهتر بودن یک چیز نسبیه شما باید معیار مقایستو مشخص کنی بعد بگی چی بهتره چی بهتر نیست !
فکر کنم با جواب دادن به این سوالا بتونی زبونی که می خوای رو راحت تر انتخاب کنی !
تحت وب می خوای کار کنی یا نه ؟
آیا می خوای برنامه نویس بشی یا به قول esphilen برنامه ساز ؟
می خوای برنامه هات مخصوص ویندوز باشن یا سیستم عامل های موبایل یا این که هردو ؟
آیا کار های خاص مثل روباتیک پردازش تصویر و ... رو دوست داری یا نه ؟
می خوای ایران بمونی  ؟
به خاطر پول می خوای برنامه نویسی یاد بگیری یا علاقه ؟
چجور برنامه هایی دوست داری در آینده بنویسی ؟ 
به هک  شبکه واین جور چیزا علاقه نداری ؟
فکر می کنی جقدر استعداد داشته باشی ؟!

----------


## مرتضی اینجکشن

آقای eshpilen
اینقدر من من کردی یک لحظه احساس  کردم . فقط من در عالم وجود دارم.

----------


## مرتضی اینجکشن

تو omidshaman
خیال می کنی خودت off نفرستادی . تو اصلا خودت off هستی .

----------


## omidshaman

> با سلام
> 
> انیشتین میگه:
> دو چیز انتها نداره
> "کهکشان، حماقت بشر، در مورد اول زیاد مطمئن نیستم"
> 
> هرگز بسمت سی یا سی پلا پلاس نرو
> از روز اول با سی شارپ شروع کن و به انتهاش هم فکر نکن
> زیاد هم مشورت نگیر چون اغلب مشاوره ها اشتباهه. اکثر افراد میخوان بگم راهی که ما رفتیم درسته. برنامه نویسی که مثلا 10 ساله داره کار میکنه نمیتونه بپذیره اون زحمتی که برای یادگیری سی و سی پلاس پلاس کشیده دیگه الان هیچ سودی براش نداره و بهمین خاطر میخواد القاء کنه که همه باید این راه رو برن
> متاسفانه این فریبیست که هر روزه تو این فروم ها ترویج میشه.


 آفرین کلا 10 ها هزار برنامه نویس C++‎ توی دنیا و مشاوره  رو بردی زیر سوال  :)
بعضیا این قدر با اعتماد بنفس حرف میزنن انگار 20 ساله دارن تو microsoft کار می کنن !
بزرگترین سود c همین ویندوزیه که داری باهاش کار می کنی .

----------


## omidshaman

> تو omidshaman
> خیال می کنی خودت off نفرستادی . تو اصلا خودت off هستی .


 فکر کنم سایتو اشتباه گرفتی 
 اگر خیلی بیکاری میتونی اوقات فراغتتو این جور جاها سپری کنی ! (البته اگر بالای 6 سال سنت باشه ! )
http://kids.tkvl.ir/#

----------


## مرتضی اینجکشن

> فکر کنم سایتو اشتباه گرفتی 
>  اگر خیلی بیکاری میتونی اوقات فراغتتو این جور جاها سپری کنی ! (البته اگر بالای 6 سال سنت باشه ! )
> http://kids.tkvl.ir/#


 *
چی بگم الان هم حرفی بزنم هم حذف میشم. آخه جوجه تو موقع داشتی خانه بازی می کردی من داشتم اینجا کار می کردم نگاه کن.


*

----------


## علی متقی پور

> آفرین کلا 10 ها هزار برنامه نویس C++‎ توی دنیا و مشاوره  رو بردی زیر سوال  :)
> بعضیا این قدر با اعتماد بنفس حرف میزنن انگار 20 ساله دارن تو microsoft کار می کنن !
> بزرگترین سود c همین ویندوزیه که داری باهاش کار می کنی .



با سلام

دوست عزیز مگه من گفتم اونائیکه سی پلاس پلاس میدونن بدن؟ یا بیسوادن؟
من برای کسیکه الان میخواد استارت بزنه این نسخه رو پیچیدم
طبیعتا 10 سال دیگه هم میگم مثلا سی شارپ خوب نیس و مثلا @C خوبه :)

----------


## مرتضی اینجکشن

> فکر کنم سایتو اشتباه گرفتی 
>  اگر خیلی بیکاری میتونی اوقات فراغتتو این جور جاها سپری کنی ! (البته اگر بالای 6 سال سنت باشه ! )
> http://kids.tkvl.ir/#



مگه تو زیر 6 سال سن داری ؟ خخخخخ


نام و نام خانوادگی : مرتضی اینجکشن

حرفه : پیدا کردن حفره و ضایع کردن طرف

ببخشید منو.

----------


## habibb

پیشنهاد من اینه که این تاپیک پاک شه .
من با سخنان جناب علی متقی پور موافقم.
باید اول #C یاد بگیریم . بعد اگر لازم شد سراغ ++C و دیگر زبان ها هم میرویم.
فقط دات نت. فقط مایکروسافت.
اون زمانی که دانشگاه بودم بهم پاسکال رو یاد دادن بعدش ++C .
ولی وقتی با #C آشنا شدم به خودم گفتم کاش از اول #C رو یاد گرفته بودم.

در ضمن اینجا چیزی که مشاهده شده . اینه که چند تا بچه دارن ضد جناب آقای متقی پور حرف می زنن و رو مخش دارن کار می کنن. و همونا هم این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردن نمی دونم هدفشون چیه . اینکه فکر و انرژی افراد رو بگیرن و وقتشون رو تلف کنن.
اینو از این بابت می گم که از ابتدای ایجاد تاپیک اکانت های محروم شده مشاهده میشه!
لطف کنید مدیریت این تاپیک رو پاک کنه که فاقد محتوا هست. همش جر و بحثه. لطف کنید ادامه ندین به این بحث.
همین که تالار #C پیشرفت کنه و به بالاترین حد علمی برسه برای کل سایت و کشور مهمترینه.
لطفا وقت و انرژی تون رو بیهوده هدر ندین . بجاش بیاین در تالار #C و مشکلات دوستانتون رو برطرف کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## csvbcscp

> پیشنهاد من اینه که این تاپیک پاک شه .
> من با سخنان جناب علی متقی پور موافقم.
> باید اول #C یاد بگیریم . بعد اگر لازم شد سراغ ++C و دیگر زبان ها هم میرویم.
> فقط دات نت. فقط مایکروسافت.
> اون زمانی که دانشگاه بودم بهم پاسکال رو یاد دادن بعدش ++C .
> ولی وقتی با #C آشنا شدم به خودم گفتم کاش از اول #C رو یاد گرفته بودم.
> 
> در ضمن اینجا چیزی که مشاهده شده . اینه که چند تا بچه دارن ضد جناب آقای متقی پور حرف می زنن و رو مخش دارن کار می کنن. و همونا هم این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردن نمی دونم هدفشون چیه . اینکه فکر و انرژی افراد رو بگیرن و وقتشون رو تلف کنن.
> اینو از این بابت می گم که از ابتدای ایجاد تاپیک اکانت های محروم شده مشاهده میشه!
> ...


من هم با شما موافقم

اگه وقت داشتین تو این نظر سنجی هم شرکت کنید

آیا برنامه نویسان C++‎‎ باید به C#‎‎ مهاجرت کنند ؟


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...6%D8%AF-%D8%9F

----------


## MNDsoft

> باسلام خدمت تمام دوستان عزیز 
> من 15 سالمه و می خوام یک زبان برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز رو شروع کنم تا حدودی هم تحت وب کار کردم ...
> می خواستم بدونم از چه زبانی شروع کنم ؟
> منبع آموزشی ؟
> آیا لازم کلاس برم ( اگر هست معرفی کنید - ساکن تهرانم ) ؟
> ممنون می شم به سوالاتم پاسخ بدید ...


سلام آقای *arianmahdavi78*
ما تو دبیرستان یه معلمی داشتیم که وقتی این سوال رو ازش پرسیدیم اینجوری جوابمونو داد:
برنامه نویسی مثل رانندگیه، و زبان های برنامه نویسی مثل ماشین.
می گفت شما اول باید رانندگی یاد بگیرید بعد برید با یه ماشین رانندگی کنید.
می گفت مهم اینه که شما یاد بگیرید که چطور یه ایده و فکر رو به برنامه تبدیل کنید.
اگه شما یاد بگیرید که چه طور باید چیزی رو که تو ذهنتونه به برنامه تبدیل کنید، بقیش زیاد مهم نیست.
متاسفانه اکثر کتاب ها و کلاس ها به جای این که رانندگی رو آموزش بدن دارن طرز استفاده از ماشین ها رو به کس هایی یاد میدن که رانندگی بلد نیستند.
دوست عزیز، شما اگر الان رانندگی یاد بگیرید، وقتی که لازم شد می تونید با هر ماشینی که بخواید رانندگی کنید.
حتی اگه لازم باشه می تونید با چند تا ماشین رانندگی کنید. به شرط این که به رانندگی تسلط داشته باشید.

----------


## eshpilen

> پیشنهاد من اینه که این تاپیک پاک شه .
> من با سخنان جناب علی متقی پور موافقم.
> باید اول #C یاد بگیریم . بعد اگر لازم شد سراغ ++C و دیگر زبان ها هم میرویم.
> فقط دات نت. فقط مایکروسافت.
> اون زمانی که دانشگاه بودم بهم پاسکال رو یاد دادن بعدش ++C .
> ولی وقتی با #C آشنا شدم به خودم گفتم کاش از اول #C رو یاد گرفته بودم.
> 
> در ضمن اینجا چیزی که مشاهده شده . اینه که چند تا بچه دارن ضد جناب آقای متقی پور حرف می زنن و رو مخش دارن کار می کنن. و همونا هم این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردن نمی دونم هدفشون چیه . اینکه فکر و انرژی افراد رو بگیرن و وقتشون رو تلف کنن.
> اینو از این بابت می گم که از ابتدای ایجاد تاپیک اکانت های محروم شده مشاهده میشه!
> ...


 شما خودتون میتونید نمونه و اثباتی باشید بر حرفهایی که بنده درمورد یادگیری غیراصولی و ضعیف و کم سوادی کسانی که فکر میکنن یادگیری برنامه نویسی با دات نت و ویژوال استودیو میتونه شروع و ختم باشه، بیان کردم.

اینم سندش:



> من اینو می دونم که متن سریعترین چیزیه که توی وب  حرکت می کنه . بهتر عکس ها رو تبدیل به متن کنید و خود ناتپد این کار رو  اتوماتیک می کنه. کافی پسوند عکس رو تکست کنی.


قضاوت رو به خوانندگان محترم واگذار میکنم که واقعا این فرد چقدر سواد کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی داره و بعد بین حرف بزرگان هم به خودش جرات میده با این حرفهای صد من یک غاز!

راستی پاسخ بنده رو هم میتونید مطالعه کنید اگر در درک مطلب مشکلی دارید: https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1934695

----------


## eshpilen

> سلام آقای *arianmahdavi78*
> ما تو دبیرستان یه معلمی داشتیم که وقتی این سوال رو ازش پرسیدیم اینجوری جوابمونو داد:
> برنامه نویسی مثل رانندگیه، و زبان های برنامه نویسی مثل ماشین.
> می گفت شما اول باید رانندگی یاد بگیرید بعد برید با یه ماشین رانندگی کنید.
> می گفت مهم اینه که شما یاد بگیرید که چطور یه ایده و فکر رو به برنامه تبدیل کنید.
> اگه شما یاد بگیرید که چه طور باید چیزی رو که تو ذهنتونه به برنامه تبدیل کنید، بقیش زیاد مهم نیست.
> متاسفانه اکثر کتاب ها و کلاس ها به جای این که رانندگی رو آموزش بدن دارن طرز استفاده از ماشین ها رو به کس هایی یاد میدن که رانندگی بلد نیستند.
> دوست عزیز، شما اگر الان رانندگی یاد بگیرید، وقتی که لازم شد می تونید با هر ماشینی که بخواید رانندگی کنید.
> حتی اگه لازم باشه می تونید با چند تا ماشین رانندگی کنید. به شرط این که به رانندگی تسلط داشته باشید.


 درسته.
حرف هم همینه.
اصلا آدم بهتره یا اصلا لازمه رانندگی با چند نوع اتومبیل رو بلد باشه، نه مثلا فقط با دنده اتومات!
اگر رانندگی با دوچرخه و موتورسیکلت هم بلد باشه که خیلی خوبه. حداقل دوچرخه سواری رو هم که تقریبا همه بلدن.
رانندگی ماشین سنگین هم بلد باشی خب چه بهتر. اجباری نیست، ولی خوبه؛ یه جایی توی زندگی ممکنه به دردت بخوره. من میگم خلبانی هواپیما (هواپیماهای شخصی کوچک و ساده منظورمه) هم بلد باشی بازم خوبه؛ همینطور خلبانی بالگرد.
من میگم حتی چتربازی هم بلد باشی خوبه. شاید یه روزی نیاز بشه و جونت رو نجات بده یا حداقل مفید باشه در شرایطی بتونی ازش استفاده کنی. بعدم شجاعت و دید آدم رو باز میکنه یادگیری و تجربهء اینطور چیزا.
خلاصه مسئله عشق و اراده و فرصت و شرایط آدمهاست.
وگرنه کسی نمیتونه ادعا کنه چون رانندگی مثلا با یک اتومبیل بوگاتی درجه یک رو بلده و یک بوگاتی داره، به بلد بودن و رانندگی کردن چیز دیگری نیازی نداره.
حالا شما وقت نداری، تنبلی، استعداد نداری، پولش رو نداری، شرایط نداری، هر عذری که داری واسه خودت، ما حرفی نداریم، برو فقط با بوگاتی یاد بگیر و رانندگی کن و پول دربیار و زندگی کن و لذت ببر (کسی نگفت نمیشه باهاش پول درآورد و زندگی کرد و لذت برد)، ولی نگو که همه چیز همینه! نگو با بوگاتی به اوج تمام کمالات رسیدی و برای همه هم همین کافیه، وقتی هنوز خبر نداری اصلا چه کمالاتی در دنیا هست!! نگو بوگاتی برای همه چیز لازم و کافیه و چیز دیگه لازم یا مفید نیست.
متاسفانه گستره و عمق دید و همت اکثر آدمها یجورایی مثل همین مثال محدوده.
حالا منم چی گفتم که میخوان بگن چرند گفتی، اصلا معلوم نیست! چرا بهشون برخورده و ناراحت و آشفته میشن؟ من فکر میکنم بخاطر اینه که تصورات و تبلیغات و منافع شخصی خودشون رو یکی داره بهم میریزه.

خیله خب من میگم رانندگی با انواع وسایل نقلیه رو یاد بگیریم، حتی هواپیما و چتربازی. میگی واقعیتگرا نیست، خب برای شما شاید، ولی نگو واسه همه همینطوره، افرادی بوده و هستن که اینقدر وسیع یاد گرفتن، همت داشتن، استعداد داشتن، جسارت داشتن، پول و شرایطش رو هم داشتن، و همهء اینا رو یاد گرفتن و تجربه کردن.
چه اشکالی داره؟
خیلی هم خوبه بنظر من.
همونطور که شما دنبال راحتی و پول و لذتی در زندگیت، اونم دنبال دلش و لذتش رفته از راه دیگه.
و من میگم اون آدم از شما قابلیت و توانایی بیشتری داره، بیشتر دانش و تجربه داره، میتونه دید گسترده تر و عمیق تری نسبت به همه چیزی که در دنیا هست داشته باشه. لزوما اینطور نیست، ولی این مسلما میتونه کمک کنه و مفید باشه در این زمینه.
اون میاد توی شهر شما یه مینی ماینر سوار میشه فقط برای اینکه خودش رو از اینور به اونور جابجا کنه، و راضیه و بنظرش کفایت میکنه، و شما سوار بوگاتی هستی و بهش پز میدی و از جایگاه بالاتر بهش نگاه میکنی، ولی وقتی میفهمی طرف چقدر چیزها بلده، چقدر شجاع و قویه، چقدر دانش و بینش گسترده تر و عمیق تری داره دربارهء جهان و زندگی، درواقع شاید ذاتا از شما انسان برتری است، اونوقت در نظرت از یک فرد بی اهمیت و پایین تر از شما تبدیل به یک تهدید میشه، بهش حسادت میکنی، از دستش عصبانی میشی که دنیای قشنگت و تصوراتت رو داره بهم میریزه و دیگران رو آگاه میکنه و منافع مادیت رو به خطر میندازه، میخوای خاموشش کنی، میخوای سرکوبش کنی، میخوان از شهر خودتون بیرونش کنی، ولی نمیتونی، و خودت هستی که باید بفهمی و قبول کنی که اینا همش ضعف و مشکلات خودته و تقصیر اون طرف نبوده.

----------


## eshpilen

ضمنا من خودم مدتها قبل به همین شکل از دات نت و سی شارپ درمقابل متعصبان سی++ دفاع میکردم.
به همین گستردگی و شدت و حتی بیشتر!
چون اونا هم چیزهایی میگفتن، استدلالها و اسنادی میاوردن، که بقدر کافی دقیق و درست و منصفانه نبود.
بنابراین اینکه فکر کنید من طرفدار و متعصب یک زبان خاص هستم درست نیست. من رفرنس دات نت رو وقت گذاشتم در عرض چندین ماه تمام اون متون حجیم و خشک رو خوندم که بفهمم چیه و چی داره و داستانش چیه. بعدش بود که با مخالفان دات نت درگیر بحث شدم، چون دانش و بینش نسبتا جامع و دقیقی در مورد دات نت بدست آورده بودم.
شاید از تمام شماها ذهن من بازتره و بدون تعصب تره.
و اصولا منافع شخصی و مادی چندانی در زبان و پلتفرم خاصی ندارم که بخوام در این فرایند دخالت بدم. گفتم که شغلم هم برنامه نویسی نیست.
من صرفا از دید علمی و فلسفی و تخصصی و تحلیل منطقی خودم بیان میکنم.
با دانش و بینشی که دارم. با واقعیت هایی که دیدم. چون تقریبا در هرجایی و هرچیزی یک سرکی کشیدم، و البته خیلی بیشتر از سرک کشیدن مایه گذاشتم در خیل زمینه ها.
شما میتونید از دانش و بینش من استفاده کنید، و میتونید دو دستی منافع و تصورات محدود و کودکانهء خودتون رو بچسبید. انتخاب با خودتونه. البته منم در گذشته خیلی از این مسائل و احساسات رو تجربه کردم و حرفها و رفتارهای اشتباهی داشتم، و ادعا نمیکنم ابرانسان هستم، اما قصد داشتم و سعی کردم و پیشرفت کردم، و خودم رو به هیچ چیز و هیچ فکری محدود نمیکنم.
حالا حرفهایی هم که من میزنم، نظراتی که میدم، نمیگم 100% مطمئن هستم و احتمال نداره اشتباه کنم، ولی من با استدلال و سند و با مطالعه و اطلاع قبلی دربارهء بیشتر مسائل دارم نظر میدم، و انتظار دارم طرف مقابل هم حرف حساب بزنه، نه اینکه چیزهایی رو که نگفتم بهم نسبت بده، و انواع حرفهای نامربوط دیگه.
والا ما تاحالا نگفتیم نمیشه با دات نت پول درآورد و زندگی کرد.
ولی برنامه نویسی که با دات نت برنامه نویس شده باشه مثل همین دوستمون میشه که بر اساس دانش نداشته و تصورات سطحی خودش ادعا میکنه که فایل باینری (عکس) رو با نوتپد باز میکنی و با پسوند txt ذخیره میکنی میشه فایل متنی و با سرعت بیشتری در وب جابجا میشه  :قهقهه:

----------


## habibb

انتشار عکس از سمت سرور از نوع متنی به مرورگر می فهمونه که فعلا وقت لود صفحه رو صرف پردازش پیکسل گذاری ها نکنه و بره موارد دیگه رو بررسی کنه و در آخر لود صفحه در سمت کلاینت عمل پیکسل گذاری گرافیکی رو داشته باشید و این چقدر کمک می کنه به لود صفحه.

----------


## مرتضی اینجکشن

راستی سوال کننده زنده است ؟ حالا کجاست ؟ راستی چی سوال کرد ؟ ای بابا عجب روزگاریه.

----------


## habibb

درسی داشتیم به عنوان انقلاب اسلامی و توی اون درس با چیزی آشنا شدم که کشور های پیشرفته یک سری عواملی رو مامور حمله به کشور های اسلامی می کنن و البته این نوع حمله ها در نوع متفاوتند و اینجا به نظرم از نوع علمی و مخربش.
به جای اینکه جر و بحث بی خودی کنی بیا به دیگران کمک کن و علم هم وطن هاتو بیشتر کن. و به استعمارگران کمک نکن. :افسرده:

----------


## sagggad

من هم نظرم اینه:اول وی بی و سی شارپ بعدا C و ++C.
چرا بیخودی دارید بحث میکنین.به قول بنده خدا فکر کنم ایجاد کننده ی تایپیک به رحمت خدا رفتن!!!!!!! :قهقهه:

----------


## علی متقی پور

با سلام

این حرفا تا وقتی شخصیتی نشده خیلی عالیه. قرار نیست شخصیت کسی نقد بشه. حرفها رو نقد میکنیم. من نمیدونم دقیقا الان مشکل چیه ولی میدونم که:

1. برنامه نویسی یعنی حرف زدن با سیستم
2. کد نویس یعنی کسیکه با کامپیوتر حرف میزنه
3. برنامه نویسی عادی کسیه که میتونه حرفهاش رو بطور کامل با سیستم بزنه
4. یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای کسیه که میتونه به بهترین و سریعترین شکل ممکن منظورش رو به سیستم برسونه و ازش پاسخ بگیره
5. مطمئنا برای یک شخص خاص بهترین زبون وجود نداره. این خیلی بر میگرده که ما با کدوم زبون بهتر میتونیم با سیستم حرف بزنیم. مثلا برای یگ آذری زبون زبون ترکی زبون بهتری برای القاء نظرشه تا زبون فارسی
6. برای سیستم اما بهترین زبون وجود داره. بهترین زبون برای سیستم زبونیه که به فهم اون نزدیکتر باشه
7. همونطور که مثلا از طریق زبون عربی بهتر میشه مسائل رو رسوند تا زبان فارسی (بخاطر غنی تر بودن اون) زبون های برنامه نویسی هم همینن. همشون در قدرت انتقال مطلب یکسان نیستند.
8. چرخ رو نباید از اول اختراع کرد. بهترین راهکار استفاده از حاصل اعمال دیگران هست. لازم نیست همه کارها از اول توسط خود ما انجام بشه. وابستگی به کامپوننت یا فریم وورک فرار ازاختراع مجدد چرخه
9. خوب بودن یا بد بودن یک زبون خوب بودن بد بودن برنامه نویس به اون زبون نیست. سی شارپ چه بهترین زبون دینا باشه چه بدترین شخصیت من ربطی بهش نداره. مگه من مخترع اونام؟
10. اینکه الان در چه حدی از سواد هستیم مهم نیس. مهم اینه که چقد نگاهمون رو به جلوست. کسائیکه تکنولوژی روز رو نمیپذرین و دنیال تکنولوزی های قدیمی هستن و روش تعصب دارن قطعا حتی اگر الان خیلی با سواد تر از ما باشن بزودی از چرخه خارج خواهند شد

موفق باشید

----------


## omidshaman

> با سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز مگه من گفتم اونائیکه سی پلاس پلاس میدونن بدن؟ یا بیسوادن؟
> من برای کسیکه الان میخواد استارت بزنه این نسخه رو پیچیدم
> طبیعتا 10 سال دیگه هم میگم مثلا سی شارپ خوب نیس و مثلا @C خوبه :)


وقتی میایین می گین حماقت بشر اندازه نداره برداشتی غیر از این که منظورتون بیسواد بودنه نمیشه کرد !
من خودم اکثر زبون های برنامه نویسی رو امتحان کردم(بیشتر از امتحان البته ! ) کاملا هم دلیل دارم برای C++‎ کار کردن 10 سال دیگه هم بگذره بازم C++‎ کار می کنم !
آقایی که این تاپیکو زدی اگر خواستی ایمیل من تو پروفایلم هست add کن با هم حرف میزنیم !

----------


## habibb

> وقتی میایین می گین حماقت بشر اندازه نداره برداشتی غیر از این که منظورتون بیسواد بودنه نمیشه کرد !
> من خودم اکثر زبون های برنامه نویسی رو امتحان کردم(بیشتر از امتحان البته ! ) کاملا هم دلیل دارم برای C++‎‎ کار کردن 10 سال دیگه هم بگذره بازم C++‎‎ کار می کنم !
> آقایی که این تاپیکو زدی اگر خواستی ایمیل من تو پروفایلم هست add کن با هم حرف میزنیم !


همین جا بگید :خجالت: 

منابع فارسی لینک بدین اگر باشه و اگر نیست منابع خارجی رو چطور ترجمه کنیم که سریع باشه

----------


## علی متقی پور

> وقتی میایین می گین حماقت بشر اندازه نداره برداشتی غیر از این که منظورتون بیسواد بودنه نمیشه کرد !
> من خودم اکثر زبون های برنامه نویسی رو امتحان کردم(بیشتر از امتحان البته ! ) کاملا هم دلیل دارم برای C++‎ کار کردن 10 سال دیگه هم بگذره بازم C++‎ کار می کنم !
> آقایی که این تاپیکو زدی اگر خواستی ایمیل من تو پروفایلم هست add کن با هم حرف میزنیم !


فکر میکنم هنوز خیلی جوونی برای اینکه اینقد صریح در مورد آینده نظر بدی. خیلی خوبه که کسی بتونه تو 19 سالگی به این جایگاهی که شما برای خودتون تصور میکنید برسه. امیدوارم واقعا همینطوری باشه
خوش باشی داداش کوچولوی من

----------


## mahdirabbani

سلام دوست عزیز
من هم تازه کار هستم و برای انتخاب زبان خیلی پرس و جو کردم.
البته بماند که 98 درصد از اون هایی که ازشون تو این مورد نظر خواستم و یا نظراتشون رو مطالعه کردم از روی تعصب پاسخم را دادند.
ولی به هر حال با جمع بندی نظرات دیگران شروع کردم ولی حالا که شروع کردم فکر می کنم راه درستی را انتخاب کردم. به دلایل مختلف.
یکی از دلایل بنده این هست که با انتخاب این زبان خودم را وابسته به مایکروسافت نکردم.
ببین دوست عزیز ، جهان داره به سمت متن باز و آزاد حرکت می کنه و آینده ی جهان از آن مایکروسافت نیست.
من و شما هم حالا حالا ها طول می کشه تا یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای بشیم.
پس باید نگاهمون به اتفاقات آینده ی جهان و به تبع اون آینده ی ایران باشه.
چند وقت پیش من خبری دیدم مبنی بر ممنوع شدن ویندوز در ادارات دولتی ایران.
هرچند که این ها حرف است و تا تصمیم به عملی کردن آن و پس از آن شروع به عملی شدن آن سال ها طول می کشد ، ولی مطمئن باش این اتفاق می افتد.
جدای از این ادارات دولتی که ممکن است در سال های آینده از ویندوز فاصله بگیرند ، خیلی از شرکت های خصوصی از همین حالا این کار را شروع کرده اند.
خیلی حرف زدم. نتیجه اینکه شما باید از نرم افزار های ویندوزی فاصله بگیری.
نکته ی پایانی: با رفتن به سمت نرم افزار هایی که وابسته به ویندوز نیستند می توانی برای ویندوز هم برنامه بنویسی ولی بر عکس این کار عملی نیست.
یا حق. موفق باشید.

----------


## habibb

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من هم تازه کار هستم و برای انتخاب زبان خیلی پرس و جو کردم.
> البته بماند که 98 درصد از اون هایی که ازشون تو این مورد نظر خواستم و یا نظراتشون رو مطالعه کردم از روی تعصب پاسخم را دادند.
> ولی به هر حال با جمع بندی نظرات دیگران شروع کردم ولی حالا که شروع کردم فکر می کنم راه درستی را انتخاب کردم. به دلایل مختلف.
> یکی از دلایل بنده این هست که با انتخاب این زبان خودم را وابسته به مایکروسافت نکردم.
> ببین دوست عزیز ، جهان داره به سمت متن باز و آزاد حرکت می کنه و آینده ی جهان از آن مایکروسافت نیست.
> من و شما هم حالا حالا ها طول می کشه تا یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای بشیم.
> پس باید نگاهمون به اتفاقات آینده ی جهان و به تبع اون آینده ی ایران باشه.
> چند وقت پیش من خبری دیدم مبنی بر ممنوع شدن ویندوز در ادارات دولتی ایران.
> ...


 منابع فارسی لینک بدین اگر باشه و اگر نیست منابع خارجی رو چطور ترجمه کنیم که سریع باشه

----------


## mahdirabbani

> منابع فارسی لینک بدین اگر باشه و اگر نیست منابع خارجی رو چطور ترجمه کنیم که سریع باشه


اگه منظورتون منبع برای زبان اسکریپتی PHP هست. سری به منبع نوشتاری آقای شهرکی بزنید: اینجا
اگه به دردتون نخورد بگید که بازم معرفی کنم.

----------


## csvbcscp

چارت محبوبیت زبان‌های برنامه نویسی

C#‎  محبوب ترین زبان برنامه نویسی

----------


## jalil_gh

> چارت محبوبیت زبان‌های برنامه نویسی
> 
> C#‎  محبوب ترین زبان برنامه نویسی


معتبرترین سایت برای سنجش محبوبیت زبان‌ها TIOBE هست. اونی که شما معرفی کردید فعالیت‌های مربوط به زبان‌ها رو فقط تو github و stackoverflow بررسی و مقایسه میکنه.

----------


## علی متقی پور

با سلام

http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/conte...pci/index.html

----------


## mehdiomnia

> با سلام
> 
> هرگز بسمت سی یا سی پلا پلاس نرو
> از روز اول با سی شارپ شروع کن و به انتهاش هم فکر نکن
> .


تایید میکنم بشدت این نوشته رو

----------


## SlowCode

> چارت محبوبیت زبان‌های برنامه نویسی
> 
> C#‎  محبوب ترین زبان برنامه نویسی


 خب؟ اگه منظورت اینه که همه باید برن سراغ زبانی که محبوب ترین هست! که کاملا اشتباهه! و اصلا منطقی نیست و هرکس اینو بگه مشخصه که تجربه چندانی تو برنامه نویسی نداره.

الان مثلا اسمبلی تو رده 19 هست! حالا این یعنی هیچ کس نباید بره سراغش؟
یا مثلا vb تو رده 7 هست و vb.net تو رده 11 هست! حالا تازه کارا باید برن سمت vb6؟ مگه vb6 با vb.net قابل مقایسه هست؟؟

در کل آقا/خانم csvbcscp اکثر بحث های شما بیهوده است! همش دارین روی #C بحث میکنین! فرضا فهمیدیم که#C از لحاظ امکانات، قدرت، سرعت و همه چی بهترین زبان هست! بعدش چی؟
من موندم شما چقدر وقت آزاد دارین که این کارارو میکنی!

----------


## csvbcscp

به زبان‌های برنامه نویسی مثل یک مذهب نگاه نکنید

How Religion Destroys Programmers

موضوع جالبیه، حتما بخونیدش

سلیقه افراد متفاوته، اما بیشتر مردم ترجیح میدن از ابزاری استفاده کنند که محبوبیت بیشتری داشته باشه
این طرز فکر همیشه خوب نیست، اما بیشتر مواقع یک انتخاب خوب رو تضمین می کنه
همیشه زبان های محبوب، خاصیت هایی دارن که به کار اکثریت میاد( اما بهترین زبان ، همونیه که شما برای سناریو مورد نظرتون بهش احتیاج دارید)
مثلاً به نظر بنده، شرط اول انتخاب، محبوب بودن یک محصوله(حتی اگه در بعضی موارد ضعیف تر عمل کنه!!) چرا ؟؟؟
نه به خاطر اینکه به خودم زحمت ندم و از نظر بقیه استفاده کنم، به خاطر اینکه زبان پرطرفدار تر معمولاً مستندات بهتری داره، خیلی زود تر اشکالات دیده میشه و بروز اوری های منظمی داره، معمولاً بازار کار بهتری داره و هزار تا دلیل دیگه
اما به اختلاف نظر ها هم احترام میزارم، و اتفاقاً برنامه نویس هایی که علاقه دارن که متفاوت باشند رو دوست دارم

موفق باشید

----------

